# Mia moglie mi ha tradito con un 22 enne



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
A questo punto discutiamo sulla cosa assurda che staà dicendo, e cosa questo ragazzino possa offrirle.
Lei mi dice le solite menate, che lui e fresco, pieno di complimenti e la fà sentire giovane.
Premetto che sono un tipo molto giovanile, bravo sotto le lenzuola, simpatico e pieno di iniziative e attenzioni per lei.
La storia non riesco proprio a capirla e a trovare giustificazioni????


----------



## celafarò (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
> ...


Probabilmente è il suo modo per riprendersi una gioventù vissuta poco.Non so quali siano le esperienze pregresse di tua moglie,ma mi verrebbe da dedurre che abbia avuto poche esperienze.Sinceramente,concordo con te sull'assurdità della sua scelta.Sta ragionando come una ragazzina,è ovvio che quel ragazzo non possa offrire molto nè a lei,nè ai vostri figli.


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Adesso non so se perdonarla, io la amo e la odio per quello che ha fatto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
> ...


Lasciala andare..fra meno di niente il 22enne uscirá dalla sua vita e lei dovrá fare i conti con la sua immaturitá.......


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Adesso non so se perdonarla, io la amo e la odio per quello che ha fatto


Non mi sembra ti abbia chiesto di perdonarla? Mica é pentita. Vuole separarsi


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5 anni in meno(22).
> ...


A Natale.

E ora?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
> ...



benvenuto

sul neretto, non ho motivo di dubitare, ma... 


....sicuro sicuro sicuro?


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dice le solite banalità che comunque la colpa e al 50% con me, si è sentita un pò trascurata negli ultimi mesi.....e caspità che regalino mi ha fatto.
Il ragazzo già si è messo con una 20enne e la trattata una schifezza, per cui io che sono una persona riflessiva e poco instintiva dopo una attenta valutazione dell'amore che provo per lei, ho raccolto anche un pò i cocci, e oggi lei sembra mansueta come un cagnolino che vuole far pace.
Io non mi sono nemmeno sognato di andare a rapportarmi con un ragazzo con la metà dei miei anni, se lei a aperto le gambe e chiaro che il pischello si è fiondato all grande...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Dice le solite banalità che comunque la colpa e al 50% con me, si è sentita un pò trascurata negli ultimi mesi.....e caspità che regalino mi ha fatto.
> *Il ragazzo già si è messo con una 20enne e la trattata una schifezza*, per cui io che sono una persona riflessiva e poco instintiva dopo una attenta valutazione dell'amore che provo per lei, ho raccolto anche un pò i cocci, e oggi lei sembra mansueta come un cagnolino che vuole far pace.
> Io non mi sono nemmeno sognato di andare a rapportarmi con un ragazzo con la metà dei miei anni, se lei a aperto le gambe e chiaro che il pischello si è fiondato all grande...



ne sai di cose, però


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Dice le solite banalità che comunque la colpa e al 50% con me, si è sentita un pò trascurata negli ultimi mesi.....e caspità che regalino mi ha fatto.
> Il ragazzo già si è messo con una 20enne e la trattata una schifezza, per cui io che sono una persona riflessiva e poco instintiva dopo una attenta valutazione dell'amore che provo per lei, ho raccolto anche un pò i cocci, e oggi lei sembra mansueta come un cagnolino che vuole far pace.
> Io non mi sono nemmeno sognato di andare a rapportarmi con un ragazzo con la metà dei miei anni, se lei a aperto le gambe e chiaro che il pischello si è fiondato all grande...


Non avevo capito che la storia era finita. Ma ripeto: é pentita o l'unico motivo per cui é mansueta é che il 22enne é ovviamente sparito?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).A questo punto discutiamo sulla cosa assurda che staà dicendo, e cosa questo ragazzino possa offrirle.Lei mi dice le solite menate, che lui e fresco, pieno di complimenti e la fà sentire giovane.Premetto che sono un tipo molto giovanile, bravo sotto le lenzuola, simpatico e pieno di iniziative e attenzioni per lei.La storia non riesco proprio a capirla e a trovare giustificazioni????



non c'è giustificazione 
forse aveva bisogno di novità ...
Io le chiederei se pensa davvero che la storia possa durare?



ops.. È già finita...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha *16,5 *anni in meno(22).
> ...


Mi piace il ,5.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5 anni in meno(22).
> ...


Caro Lucio..concordo con chi ti ha scritto,che donna immatura.io ho un figlio di quell'eta'...intelligente e in gamba..ma rido se lo penso con una donna di 40anni,e con due figli non suoi...
Tra due mesi la rimanda indietro


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
> ...


Mannaggia che casino...
anche io quoto la gioventù non vissuta a pieno...prendila e chiedile se è veramente sicura di quel che sta facendo, cerca di farla ragionare, chiedile se rinuncerebbe ai figli per ritornare giovane magari solo per un breve periodo...

un 22enne andiamo come è possibile....


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Dice le solite banalità che comunque la colpa e al 50% con me, si è sentita un pò trascurata negli ultimi mesi.....e caspità che regalino mi ha fatto.
> Il ragazzo già si è messo con una 20enne e la trattata una schifezza, per cui io che sono una persona riflessiva e poco instintiva dopo una attenta valutazione dell'amore che provo per lei, ho raccolto anche un pò i cocci, e oggi lei sembra mansueta come un cagnolino che vuole far pace.
> Io non mi sono nemmeno sognato di andare a rapportarmi con un ragazzo con la metà dei miei anni, se lei a aperto le gambe e chiaro che il pischello si è fiondato all grande...


Che la storia non avesse gambe su cui reggersi era scontato.

Se parla del 50% allora, forse, è abbastanza riflessiva pure lei.

In pratica ti ritrovi con una patata bollente da smaltire. Non richiesta, como un lavoro extra.


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ti assicuro che sono un ragazzo che lavora per la sua famiglia, facciamo molte vacanze e we, discussioni classiche, di convivenza familiare.
Sotto la sfera sessuale, sono stato sempre un tipo sportivo,mai fumato, l'apparato sex funziona bene e con soddisfazione reciproca.
Non ho mai scordato un anniversario o altro, sempre riempita di coccole e regalini con tanto cuore.
Non riesco a comprendere questa doccia fredda.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
> ...


Si chiamano COUGARS sono le donne mature che si sollazzano con i ragazzi più giovani. 
Se ci pensi in effetti è una combinazione perfetta: di solito i maschi ultraquarantacinquenni trombano poco e male con le loro mogli mentre i ragazzini e gli uomini giovani si alzano e si addormentano con l'alzabandiera e tra i sogni erotici di ogni giovane uomo che si rispetti c'è sempre una bella e lunga crociera sulla nave scuola.
Così va il mondo amico. Benvenuto.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che sono un ragazzo che lavora per la sua famiglia, facciamo molte vacanze e we, discussioni classiche, di convivenza familiare.
> Sotto la sfera sessuale, sono stato sempre un tipo sportivo,mai fumato, l'apparato sex funziona bene e con soddisfazione reciproca.
> Non ho mai scordato un anniversario o altro, sempre riempita di coccole e regalini con tanto cuore.
> Non riesco a comprendere questa doccia fredda.


Se è venuta pure a dirtelo evidentmente il problema con te non è propriamente di natura sessuale, non credi?


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avevo capito che la storia era finita. Ma ripeto: é pentita o l'unico motivo per cui é mansueta é che il 22enne é ovviamente sparito?


mizzica è gia finita...e lei è mansueta... vedi di scavarci in questa storia sennò ci ricasca n'altra volta!



L7 ha detto:


> Si chiamano COUGARS sono le donne mature che si sollazzano con i ragazzi più giovani.
> Se ci pensi in effetti è una combinazione perfetta: di solito i maschi ultraquarantacinquenni trombano poco e male con le loro mogli mentre i ragazzini e gli uomini giovani si alzano e si addormentano con l'alzabandiera e tra i sogni erotici di ogni giovane uomo che si rispetti c'è sempre una bella e lunga crociera sulla nave scuola.
> Così va il mondo amico. Benvenuto.


Be...a vent'anni tutti vorremmo farci la prof! 
ma si sa...solo per il gusto di dirlo agli amici....


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

oddio, proprio ieri ero al bar con un amico che mi raccontava che la moglie è sempre con questo ragazzo di 20 anni meno di lei, in pratica hanno messo su un allevamento di uccelli (sic!), ma il mio amico comincia a temere che ci sia sotto qualcosa
in realtà girano già delle voci in tal senso, ovvio non gli ho detto niente ma non sapevo che dire...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Be...a vent'anni tutti vorremmo farci la prof!
> ma si sa...solo per il gusto di dirlo agli amici....



Sono le prof che io proprio non capisco


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio, proprio ieri ero al bar con un amico che mi raccontava che la moglie è sempre con questo ragazzo di 20 anni meno di lei, in pratica hanno messo su un allevamento di uccelli (sic!), ma il mio amico comincia a temere che ci sia sotto qualcosa
> in realtà girano già delle voci in tal senso, ovvio non gli ho detto niente ma non sapevo che dire...


Dici che l'allevamento è solo una copertura?

Furbi eh!?


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai della mia sessualità a 40 anni , sono abbastanza sicuro, quindi il problema sta nel fatto che ho accanto una donna immatura, che appena ha visto e sentito un ragazzo, parlare di cose fresche, senza problematiche , senza mutuo, senza figli, unico problema e la sera dove andare con la comitiva, lei sia completamente andata fuiri di testa, figuriamo quando il ragazzino ha fatto qualche avance..........il gioco è stato facile....


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio, proprio ieri ero al bar con un amico che mi raccontava che la moglie è sempre con questo ragazzo di 20 anni meno di lei, in pratica hanno messo su un allevamento di uccelli (sic!), ma il mio amico comincia a temere che ci sia sotto qualcosa
> in realtà girano già delle voci in tal senso, ovvio non gli ho detto niente ma non sapevo che dire...


E'??????????????? ma che vuol dire???  è pregna???


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ormai della mia sessualità a 40 anni , sono abbastanza sicuro, quindi il problema sta nel fatto che ho accanto una donna immatura, che appena ha visto e sentito un ragazzo, parlare di cose fresche, senza problematiche , senza mutuo, senza figli, unico problema e la sera dove andare con la comitiva, lei sia completamente andata fuiri di testa, figuriamo quando il ragazzino ha fatto qualche avance..........il gioco è stato facile....


scavaci a fondo sennò le ricapita.... ma tu che la conosci meglio....la ritieni una immatura???


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> E'??????????????? ma che vuol dire???  *è pregna??*?


Tesoro tu sei nuovo ma credimi sulla parola lo dico nel tuo interesse: MAI UTILIZZARE QUESTO VERBO SU QUESTO FORUM, AMICO, MAI :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ormai della mia sessualità a 40 anni , sono abbastanza sicuro, quindi il problema sta nel fatto che ho accanto una donna immatura, che appena ha visto e sentito un ragazzo, parlare di cose fresche, senza problematiche , senza mutuo, senza figli, unico problema e la sera dove andare con la comitiva, lei sia completamente andata fuiri di testa, figuriamo quando il ragazzino ha fatto qualche avance..........il gioco è stato facile....


E' stato il ragazzino, ma probabilmente poteva essere anche qualcun'altro. Probabilmente era l'occasione che attendeva.


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Tesoro tu sei nuovo ma credimi sulla parola lo dico nel tuo interesse: MAI UTILIZZARE QUESTO VERBO SU QUESTO FORUM, AMICO, MAI :mrgreen::rotfl:


hehehehhehehehe....pota era per essere chiari


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono le prof che io proprio non capisco


in effetti......


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

La mia ferita maggiore è nel fatto che dopo aver dato tanto a lei sotto il punto di vista sentimentale e affettivo, abbia potuto comportarsi in questo modo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Si chiamano COUGARS sono le donne mature che si sollazzano con i ragazzi più giovani.
> Se ci pensi in effetti è una combinazione perfetta: di solito i maschi ultraquarantacinquenni trombano poco e male con le loro mogli mentre i ragazzini e gli uomini giovani si alzano e si addormentano con l'alzabandiera e tra i sogni erotici di ogni giovane uomo che si rispetti c'è sempre una bella e lunga crociera sulla nave scuola.
> Così va il mondo amico. Benvenuto.


Sì. Ma tra quello che hai descritto e parlare di separazione al marito con due figli di mezzo, per poi dover fare marcia indietro perchè il 20enne si è dato... c'è una bella differenza.


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> La mia ferita maggiore è nel fatto che dopo aver dato tanto a lei sotto il punto di vista sentimentale e affettivo, abbia potuto comportarsi in questo modo...


Capita. E' successo anche ad altri.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Dici che l'allevamento è solo una copertura?
> 
> Furbi eh!?



in effetti è venuto in mente anche a me, pensa che intuito!:mrgreen:
comunque qualche mese fa ho accompagnato il mio amico nel bosco del mio babbo perchè aveva bisogno di alberi un po' alti da mettere nelle gabbie degli uccelli, ergo deduco che gli uccelli esistano davvero. tanti.:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Ma tra quello che hai descritto e parlare di separazione al marito con due figli di mezzo, per poi dover fare marcia indietro perchè il 20enne si è dato... c'è una bella differenza.


Sbri il 20 ovviamente fuje, ma è la Signora che, come spesso accade, non ha saputo controllare la variabile impazzita


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> E'??????????????? ma che vuol dire???  è pregna???



Pregna non lo dovevi direeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Sbri il 20 ovviamente fuje, ma è la Signora che, come spesso accade, *non ha saputo controllare la variabile impazzita*


ecco. I motivi di questo però...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti è venuto in mente anche a me, pensa che intuito!:mrgreen:
> comunque qualche mese fa ho accompagnato il mio amico nel bosco del mio babbo perchè aveva bisogno di alberi un po' alti da mettere nelle gabbie degli uccelli, ergo deduco che gli uccelli esistano davvero. tanti.:mrgreen:



speriamo siano tutti dotati ti piume e ali però :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Pregna non lo dovevi direeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oppure dirlo ma in una frase che contenga anche il termine cacatoio. Per dare una connotazione vintage al tutto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Tesoro tu sei nuovo ma credimi sulla parola lo dico nel tuo interesse: MAI UTILIZZARE QUESTO VERBO SU QUESTO FORUM, AMICO, MAI :mrgreen::rotfl:


specie se consideri che non è un verbo :risata:


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti è venuto in mente anche a me, pensa che intuito!:mrgreen:
> comunque qualche mese fa ho accompagnato il mio amico nel bosco del mio babbo perchè aveva bisogno di alberi un po' alti da mettere nelle gabbie degli uccelli, ergo deduco che gli uccelli esistano davvero. tanti.:mrgreen:


Cazzate? (pardon)


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oppure dirlo ma in una frase che contenga anche il termine cacatoio. Per dare una connotazione vintage al tutto.



E si...


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> specie se consideri che non è un verbo :risata:


Esiste impregnare però. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> specie se consideri che non è un verbo :risata:


non si dice io pregnai? Io ebbi pregnato? eppure suona bene. 'Quando pregnavo mi si gonfiavano le caviglie' senti come suona.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Esiste impregnare però. :mrgreen:


Ti ringrazio ma ho proprio sbagliato, Anna ha fatto bene a deridermi


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Esiste impregnare però. :mrgreen:


certo, ma pregna è indubbiamente un aggettivo


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

qualche consiglio???


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non si dice io pregnai? Io ebbi pregnato? eppure suona bene. 'Quando pregnavo mi si gonfiavano le caviglie' senti come suona.


hai rischiato lo smeraldo, ma ne sono poco pregna oggi :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio ma ho proprio sbagliato, Anna ha fatto bene a deridermi


Capirai che sbaglio L7.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio ma ho proprio sbagliato, Anna ha fatto bene a deridermi


stavo giocando, scusa


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> qualche consiglio???


mettendo da parte il tradimento, come descriveresti tua moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ma dei lucio
perdonala...

Ha fatto na cagata 
uffi dei...il 22 enne l'ha fatta sentire giovane e spiritosa...

Senti fa na roba
Guarda il film là un amore infedele

e vedi come si riducono certe donne
se finiscono in certi stadi

Fa na roba
falle na sfuriatona

poi dille e adesso lasciami in pace
che non ho tempo per le tue cagate

e chiudi subito tutti i rubinetti...

Ok?

Certi mariti sanno come fare la loro intifada!
Non spostare più neppure un piatto

e la sera
tutte le sante sere
via al bar con gli amici

Credimi più dai importanza a quello che ha fatto
più lei ci investe sopra...

Dai su un momento di mona....


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> certo, ma pregna è indubbiamente un aggettivo


Beh, non impregnamo il thread di stronzate. Qui c'è gente che soffre. :blank:


----------



## tesla (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non si dice io pregnai? Io ebbi pregnato? eppure suona bene. 'Quando pregnavo mi si gonfiavano le caviglie' senti come suona.


ho riso 10 minuti :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> stavo giocando, scusa


Anna, ho molti difetti ma non sono permaloso né suscettibile e adoro ridere e scherzare, Vai tranquiila con me, sempre


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oppure dirlo ma in una frase che contenga anche il termine cacatoio. Per dare una connotazione vintage al tutto.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> specie se consideri che non è un verbo :risata:


AHHAHAHAHA



JON ha detto:


> Esiste impregnare però. :mrgreen:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non si dice io pregnai? Io ebbi pregnato? eppure suona bene. 'Quando pregnavo mi si gonfiavano le caviglie' senti come suona.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hai rischiato lo smeraldo, ma ne sono poco pregna oggi :mrgreen:


RAGAZZIIII USATE CACATOIO!!! impregnare il cacatoio
io pregnai nel cacatoio? Io ebbi pregnato nel cacatoio? eppure suona bene. 'Quando pregnavo nel cacatoio mi si gonfiavano le caviglie'
hai rischiato lo smeraldo cacatoio, ma ne sono poco pregna oggi

TORNANDO SERI!



lucio7373 ha detto:


> qualche consiglio???


Ritieni tua moglie una veramente immatura???


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

fino a 3 mesi fà era una persona seria..........................non un'immatura.................................
Da una parte la amo , ma poi non so se la sua immaturità mi creerà problemi in futuro ancora..........

Forse se a me capitava una 20enne che mi faceva dell avance, senza falsi moralismi, un paio di colpi li avrei dati.
Ma per lei credo che ci sia stato un breve ma intenso amore, infatti conoscendola, è capace solo di fare sesso per passione coinvolgimento emotivo,,,,non è stat mai nonostante la sua bella presenza, una di facilissimi costumi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ne sai di cose, però


Stai pensando a quello alla stessa cosa che penso io?? :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Anna, ho molti difetti ma non sono permaloso né suscettibile e adoro ridere e scherzare, Vai tranquiila con me, sempre


Questo s'era capito. Altre curiosità?

Scherzo. A proposito, sono uno che si fa i propri.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> qualche consiglio???



sinceramente, la cosa che mi ha colpita di più è che lei, se ho ben capito, non è stata scoperta, bensì te lo ha detto aggiungendo che si voleva separare 
il fatto che il tipo sia giovane ed ora pure latitante non toglie gravità alla cosa, poichè, secondo me, lei ha deciso quasi senza consultarti, senza cercare di riprovare con te, o qualcosa del genere
ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> fino a 3 mesi fà era una persona seria..........................non un'immatura.................................
> Da una parte la amo , ma poi non so se la sua immaturità mi creerà problemi in futuro ancora..........
> 
> Forse se a me capitava una 20enne che mi faceva dell avance, senza falsi moralismi, un paio di colpi li avrei dati.
> Ma per lei credo che ci sia stato un breve ma intenso amore, infatti conoscendola, è capace solo di fare sesso per passione coinvolgimento emotivo,,,,non è stat mai nonostante la sua bella presenza, una di facilissimi costumi.


Allora ascolta il conte...il segreto è li dentro.....


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Questo s'era capito. Altre curiosità?
> 
> Scherzo. *A proposito, sono uno che si fa i propri*.


S'era capito pure questo ... :mrgreen:


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine,  secondo voi, con due bimbi bellissimi, devo mandare tutto all'aria oppure devo aspettare e vedere il tempo come influirà su questa cosa balorda....


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> qualche consiglio???


Così su due piedi ti consiglierei di buttarla fuori di casa con quattro calci in cul*

Poi riflettendoci, non l'ho fatto manco io, anche se la mia situazione è diversa,
e forse nel mio caso lei è stata meno meschina.

Mi riconosco in quello che dici.

Anch'io sono rimasto male per come lei si è comportata ... per come con due moine (_leggasi "attenzioni"_)
si sia fatta portare a letto (e qui ci sarebbe da aprire un capitolo, anzi due).
Nello scoprire una persona porfondamente diversa da quello che andava predicando,
e soprattutto da come predicava me.

Non so che dirti, io son riuscito a riavvicinarmi a lei -non tanto, a dir la verità- ma dopo un sacco di tempo.

Più che altro fa riflettere il fatto che lei sia tornata all'ovile solo perchè il 20 enne si è - ovviamente -
defilato. E lei probabilmente si è ammansita perchè ha paura di restare da sola (non dico in mezzo ad una strada perchè tanto la casa resterebbe a lei).

Non so veramente.
io ho fatto tanta autocritica, al tempo, e certo, mi sono comportato male,
forse però non _così_ male però.

O forse a tutti i cornutazzi fa piacere pensarlo.

Mi facilita però pensare che lei semplicemente volesse giocare a fare un pò la troia,
o fosse semplicemente curiosa di provare un altro cazzo.

Mi scuso per la volgarità.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Alla fine,  secondo voi, con due bimbi bellissimi, devo mandare tutto all'aria oppure devo aspettare e vedere il tempo come influirà su questa cosa balorda....



aspettare, ma avere un occhio di riguardo anche per te, pensa anche a te


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> fino a 3 mesi fà era una persona seria..........................non un'immatura.................................
> Da una parte la amo , ma poi non so se la sua immaturità mi creerà problemi in futuro ancora..........
> 
> Forse se a me capitava una 20enne che mi faceva dell avance, senza falsi moralismi, un paio di colpi li avrei dati.
> Ma per lei credo che ci sia stato un breve ma intenso amore, infatti conoscendola, è capace solo di fare sesso per passione coinvolgimento emotivo,,,,non è stat mai nonostante la sua bella presenza, una di facilissimi costumi.


Che lei abbia infuso in quel "rapporto" del sentimentalismo non è cosi strano.

E' donna, a differenza del tuo paio di colpi agisce come crede. Ma per quanto riguarda la valenza sentimentale della scappatella in se col ragazzino non credo che una donna sia cosi immatura da dargli troppa importanza.


----------



## devastata (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> qualche consiglio???


Consiglio?

Io posso capire che una donna, vicina ai 40, possa sentirsi lusingata dall'essere apprezzata da un 22enne, sperando lui lo meriti, doveva però finire li, da questo a pensare di separarsi, avendo pure due figli piccoli,  per mettersi con lui...............ce ne vuole, quindi il mio consiglio è uno psicologo per lei.

Davvero lei pensava che il 22enne si accollasse due figli?

Non credo sia possibile continuare un matrimonio con una cosi, diciamo, ingenua.


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

Insomma, questo è un tradimento come un altro.

Che il ragazzo possa essere un appiglio per sottolineare l'immaturità della donna lo trovo fuori luogo.

E una donna che sceglie un 40enne, o 50enne? Cosa sarebbe?

Per me aspettava solo l'occasione, senza che la cercasse direttamente. Una donna in crisi, come molte.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Consiglio?
> 
> Io posso capire che una donna, vicina ai 40, possa sentirsi lusingata dall'essere apprezzata da un 22enne, sperando lui lo meriti, doveva però finire li, da questo a pensare di separarsi, avendo pure due figli piccoli,  per mettersi con lui...............ce ne vuole, quindi il mio consiglio è uno psicologo per lei.
> 
> ...


non so se lei pensasse hai due figli...


tempo
fa una conoscente se ne va con un uomo più giovane 
lasciando marito e figli...
per poi tornare al mittente non tanto tempo dopo...


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Insomma, questo è un tradimento come un altro.
> 
> Che il ragazzo possa essere un appiglio per sottolineare l'immaturità della donna lo trovo fuori luogo.
> 
> ...


No.
Perchè lei voleva separarsi per  andare a vivere il sogno d'amMmore con un ragazzino.
Non è uscita con le amiche, ha conosciuto sto tizio, si è fatta una sgroppatina e poi è tornata a casa come nulla fosse.

Lei per il bamboccio ha perso la zucca, tanto da non aver problemi a dirlo al marito, anzi nella sua testa son convinto che il fatto di dirglielo le doveva rendere la separazione più agevole, paradossalmente.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Insomma, questo è un tradimento come un altro.
> 
> Che il ragazzo possa essere un appiglio per sottolineare l'immaturità della donna lo trovo fuori luogo.
> 
> ...


che occasione? di separarsi?
un conto è un'avventura, un altro è arrivare con una notizia del genere!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Consiglio?
> 
> Io posso capire che una donna, vicina ai 40, possa sentirsi lusingata dall'essere apprezzata da un 22enne, sperando lui lo meriti, doveva però finire li, da questo a pensare di separarsi, avendo pure due figli piccoli,  per mettersi con lui...............ce ne vuole, quindi il mio consiglio è uno psicologo per lei.
> 
> ...


Ma davvero a 40 anni le avances di un 22enne fanno piacere al punto da gocarsi una famiglia? 
Io devo tornare dallo psicologo, devo farlo.


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi spero che il tempo possa aiutermi a comprendere sempre più l'avvenimento, nel frattempo continuo a fare il bravo e dolce papà per i miei due cuccioli e sei lei sarò capaci di conquistarsi la m i fiducia la farò rientrare nel mio cerchio affettivo.
Purtroppo il mio cervello da Ingegnere mi dice di prenderla a calci in culo, ma tutto il contesto e soprattutto quello che il mio cuore stronzo ancora prova mi freana e mi inpone all riflessione.............................continuiamo cosi senza porre troppe speranze e vediamo come si mettono le cose


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ragazzi spero che il tempo possa aiutermi a comprendere sempre più l'avvenimento, nel frattempo continuo a fare il bravo e dolce papà per i miei due cuccioli e sei lei sarò capaci di conquistarsi la m i fiducia la farò rientrare nel mio cerchio affettivo.
> Purtroppo il mio cervello da Ingegnere mi dice di prenderla a calci in culo, ma tutto il contesto e soprattutto quello che il mio cuore stronzo ancora prova mi freana e mi inpone all riflessione.............................continuiamo cosi senza porre troppe speranze e vediamo come si mettono le cose


Cazzo, 
non puoi immaginare quanto ti capisco


----------



## massinfedele (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ragazzi spero che il tempo possa aiutermi a comprendere sempre più l'avvenimento, nel frattempo continuo a fare il bravo e dolce papà per i miei due cuccioli e sei lei sarò capaci di conquistarsi la m i fiducia la farò rientrare nel mio cerchio affettivo.
> Purtroppo il mio cervello da Ingegnere mi dice di prenderla a calci in culo, ma tutto il contesto e soprattutto quello che il mio cuore stronzo ancora prova mi freana e mi inpone all riflessione.............................continuiamo cosi senza porre troppe speranze e vediamo come si mettono le cose


prendi tempo e ragiona. la tua famiglia vale di più di un tradimento


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> prendi tempo e ragiona. la tua famiglia vale di più di un tradimento


lo so................


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma davvero a 40 anni le avances di un 22enne fanno piacere al punto da gocarsi una famiglia?
> Io devo tornare dallo psicologo, devo farlo.


Butterfly, credo che ormai sia la norma per uomini e donne. In questo mondo sembrerebbe che il vero ed unico peccato mortale è quello di invecchiare e non essere più belli e desiderabili ....


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Butterfly, credo che ormai sia la norma per uomini e donne. In questo mondo sembrerebbe che il vero ed unico peccato mortale è quello di invecchiare e non essere più belli e desiderabili ....



verissimo..............................


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hai rischiato lo smeraldo, ma ne sono poco pregna oggi :mrgreen:


peccato non potertene impregnare :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (19 Febbraio 2013)

Io lo trovo un tradimento insolito. Non riesco a capire come  lei abbia potuto illudersi, anche solo  per un minuto, di mettersi con un ragazzino.
Arrivare a chiedere la separazione poi mi sembra troppo da sopportare per il marito.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato non potertene impregnare :mrgreen:


Mi impegno io ad impregnarvi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Butterfly, credo che ormai sia la norma per uomini e donne. In questo mondo sembrerebbe che il vero ed unico peccato mortale è quello di invecchiare e non essere più belli e desiderabili ....


Ma io donna mi sento desiderata se un ragazzo che puó essere mio figlio mi trova desiderabile????? È lontano anni luce dal mio modo di essere..


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque ringrazio tutti voi di questo forum per i consigli dati, ne farò tesoro.......................


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io donna mi sento desiderata se un ragazzo che puó essere mio figlio mi trova desiderabile????? È lontano anni luce dal mio modo di essere..


Silvio e i suoi sodali porci si adoperavano con giovani donne più giovani delle loro figlie ....


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io donna mi sento desiderata se un ragazzo che puó essere mio figlio mi trova desiderabile????? È lontano anni luce dal mio modo di essere..


Fino a 3 mesi fà ero convinto che anche mia mogli ragionasse come noi...............ma sbagliavo, eppure ci conosciamo da 20 anni.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> fino a 3 mesi fà era una persona seria..........................non un'immatura.................................
> Da una parte la amo , ma poi non so se la sua immaturità mi creerà problemi in futuro ancora..........
> 
> Forse se a me capitava una 20enne che mi faceva dell avance, senza falsi moralismi, un paio di colpi li avrei dati.
> Ma per lei credo che ci sia stato un breve ma intenso amore, *infatti conoscendola, è capace solo di fare sesso per passione coinvolgimento emotivo*,,,,non è stat mai nonostante la sua bella presenza, una di facilissimi costumi.



omadonna

io penso che tu questa donna non la conosci e non la stimi

so che in questo momento ti sembra di essere l'unico, ma probabilmente sei l'ennesimo a cui è stata smentita l'immagine (falsa) che ti eri costruito di lei


----------



## devastata (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma davvero a 40 anni le avances di un 22enne fanno piacere al punto da gocarsi una famiglia?
> Io devo tornare dallo psicologo, devo farlo.





Mi sono spiegata male evidentemente, io ho scritto che posso capire lei si sia sentita lusingata dall'essere piaciuta a lui, non che sia logico abbia messo in discussione il matrimonio  per  un  ragazzino, evidentemente hanno lo stesso grado di maturità, anzi, lui si è dimostrato più saggio.


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Silvio e i suoi sodali porci si adoperavano con giovani donne più giovani delle loro figlie ....


vabbè anche Ezio Greggio e Fabrizio Frizzi sono noti frequentatori di diciottenni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Stai pensando a quello alla stessa cosa che penso io?? :mrgreen:


hai visto che mi sto impegnando con le faccine?


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male evidentemente, io ho scritto che posso capire lei si sia sentita lusingata dall'essere piaciuta a lui, non che sia logico abbia messo in discussione il matrimonio  per  un  ragazzino, evidentemente hanno lo stesso grado di maturità, anzi, lui si è dimostrato più saggio.


sicuramente il ragazzo è stato più maturo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male evidentemente, io ho scritto che posso capire lei si sia sentita lusingata dall'essere piaciuta a lui, non che sia logico abbia messo in discussione il matrimonio  per  un  ragazzino, evidentemente hanno lo stesso grado di maturità, anzi, lui si è dimostrato più saggio.


Anche io mi sono spiegata male. Ho 42 anni e se un ragazzo di 22 mi facesse le avances mi verrebbe solo da ridere.....ibdipendentemente dal fatto di avere una famiglia. Quello era un'aggravante


----------



## ilnikko (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5 anni in meno(22).
> ...


Ciao,ti do' il benvenuto anche se sono nuovo di zecca,ti capisco purtroppo e so' come stai,pure mia moglie ha deciso di sollazzarsi con uno piu' giovane (lei 40 lui 27).
La cosa che fa' piu' rabbia è che si fanno "comprare" veramente con due noccioline....due complimenti messi in croce in un italiano che definirlo stentato è poco...e voila' ! apertura della sala giochi servita 
mah...
La cosa strana nel tuo caso è che lei abbia anche solo per un momento pensato di poter costruire qualcosa con lui.


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No.
> Perchè lei voleva separarsi per andare a vivere il sogno d'amMmore con un ragazzino.
> Non è uscita con le amiche, ha conosciuto sto tizio, si è fatta una sgroppatina e poi è tornata a casa come nulla fosse.
> 
> Lei per il bamboccio ha perso la zucca, tanto da non aver problemi a dirlo al marito, anzi nella sua testa son convinto che il fatto di dirglielo le doveva rendere la separazione più agevole, paradossalmente.





free ha detto:


> che occasione? di separarsi?
> un conto è un'avventura, un altro è arrivare con una notizia del genere!


Vi risulta che si sia separata? E se l'avesse detta come forma di protesta?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai visto che mi sto impegnando con le faccine?


:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,ti do' il benvenuto anche se sono nuovo di zecca,ti capisco purtroppo e so' come stai,pure mia moglie ha deciso di sollazzarsi con uno piu' giovane (lei 40 lui 27).
> *La cosa che fa' piu' rabbia è che si fanno "comprare" veramente con due noccioline....due complimenti messi in croce in un italiano che definirlo stentato è poco...e voila' ! apertura della sala giochi servita*
> mah...
> La cosa strana nel tuo caso è che lei abbia anche solo per un momento pensato di poter costruire qualcosa con lui.


Perchè sto tizio è straniero?


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ragazzi spero che il tempo possa aiutermi a comprendere sempre più l'avvenimento, nel frattempo continuo a fare il bravo e dolce papà per i miei due cuccioli e sei lei sarò capaci di conquistarsi la m i fiducia la farò rientrare nel mio cerchio affettivo.
> Purtroppo il mio cervello da Ingegnere mi dice di prenderla a calci in culo, ma tutto il contesto e soprattutto quello che il mio cuore stronzo ancora prova mi freana e mi inpone all riflessione.............................continuiamo cosi senza porre troppe speranze e vediamo come si mettono le cose


Benvenuto, si fa per dire. :unhappy:
Ma è cambiato qualcosa nel comportamento di tua moglie? Dopotutto è lei ad averti rivelato tutto, chiedendoti addirittura la separazione, e dalle tue parole sembra che sia tornata indietro solamente perché l'altro è sparito. 
Avete pensato ad una terapia di coppia per capire se è possibile recuperare il vostro rapporto? 
Mi dai l'idea che vi siate allontanati molto e tu non te ne sia reso conto.


----------



## Essenove (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> .
> Non riesco a comprendere questa doccia fredda.


Concentrati su questo punto. Poi deciderai/sentirai cosa fare


----------



## ilnikko (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sto tizio è straniero?


Era riferita al mio caso...non sa' l'italiano essendo italiano. Graverrimo direi.


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo che il tempo ci aiuti a capire............


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Fino a 3 mesi fà ero convinto che anche mia mogli ragionasse come noi...............ma sbagliavo, eppure ci conosciamo da 20 anni.....


tua moglie oltre al tradimento, ha fatto un gesto avventato. Lo dico come donna ehm DI POCO più grande. Se ti prendi anche un'imbarcata, non chiedi la separazione al marito. C'è dell'altro. Secondo me, per quanto possa essere il tradimento certamente al centro dei tuoi pensieri adesso, dovresti cercare di capire cosa abbia fatto scattare in tua moglie l'idea di rivoluzionare la sua vita. Su di una base così esigua, poi. Magari una terapia di coppia... l'avete considerata?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Peró continuo a non capire la posizione di lei. Che dice? È mansueta ma sta cercando di capire di aiutarti ad andare avanti?


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vi risulta che si sia separata? E se l'avesse detta come forma di protesta?


Protesta per cosa?
Se davvero avesse voluto protestare adesso non farebbe il cagnolino ammaestrato.

Poi boh, ovviamente non ho la verità in tasca.


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa *di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5 anni in meno(22).
> ...



lasciala andare...ci metterà poco a capire l'errore che ha fatto


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Non credo alle terapie di coppie, credo più al nostro cuore che ad un estraneo pieno di nozioni universitarie, inutili...........


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
> ...


non servono giustificazioni.  le piace il cannolo appena sfornato,lasciaglielo gustare.  e cambia la serratura di casa.

scommetto una birra che non appena il 22enne se la vede piombare davanti con le valigie alla mano, le chiude la porta in faccia.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Era riferita al mio caso...non sa' l'italiano essendo italiano. Graverrimo direi.



Capito.


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non servono giustificazioni.  le piace il cannolo appena sfornato,lasciaglielo gustare.  e cambia la serratura di casa.
> 
> scommetto una birra che non appena il 22enne se la vede piombare davanti con le valigie alla mano, le chiude la porta in faccia.


Hai vinto la scommessa, leggi il resto ...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io donna mi sento desiderata se un ragazzo che puó essere mio figlio mi trova desiderabile????? È lontano anni luce dal mio modo di essere..



Brava Farfy..mia moglie spesso lo dice..quando si accorge degli sguardi dei ragazzi....vabbe'che non ha 38 ma ben di piu'..pero'qualsiasi donna normale la pensa come te,e come lei.
L'aggravante e'il pensare di buttare via tutto...per una scopata...io parlo con cognizione di causa.
Manco ci penso....


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vi risulta che si sia separata? E se l'avesse detta come forma di protesta?



alla faccia della protesta!
le parole hanno un peso, secondo me
può capitare di esprimersi con insulti irripetibili, ci mancherebbe, ma durante un'accesa discussione
non so se sia questo il caso, mi pare di no...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Non credo alle terapie di coppie, credo più al nostro cuore che ad un estraneo pieno di nozioni universitarie, inutili...........


ok. Vedete se riuscite da soli allora. Ma è più facile che lei abbassi le sue difese parlando con un altro che con te.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Hai vinto la scommessa, leggi il resto ...


ora non ho tempo per leggere l'intero 3d,mi fareste un sunto veloce?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora non ho tempo per leggere l'intero 3d,mi fareste un sunto veloce?


Il 22enne già non la fila più di striscio
Lei é mansueta con il marito ma non si capisce il perché


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il 22enne già non la fila più di striscio
> Lei é mansueta con il marito ma non si capisce il perché


come volevasi dimostrare.

Lei s'è ammansita perchè ha paura di essere buttata fuori di casa,non vedo altra spiegazione


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare.
> 
> Lei s'è ammansita perchè ha paura di essere buttata fuori di casa,non vedo altra spiegazione


L'ho già detto io....
E comunque comodo arrivare all'ultimo e poi io devo farti i riassunti


----------



## lucio7373 (19 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora non ho tempo per leggere l'intero 3d,mi fareste un sunto veloce?


Sunto veloce:

Moglie mette corna con ragazzo di 17 anni in meno.
Io non so cosa fare.
Help!!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Sunto veloce:
> 
> Moglie mette corna con ragazzo di 17 anni in meno.
> Io non so cosa fare.
> Help!!!!!!


già detto prima.  se decidi di perdonarla,ok.    ma una che ti è venuta a dire che ti molla per un ragazzino forse ha bisogno di aiuto.

e non credo sia tu quello in grado di darglielo.   quindi sottoponi a condizione non negoziabile per avere la tua clemenza di farsi aiutare


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho già detto io....
> E comunque comodo arrivare all'ultimo e poi io devo farti i riassunti


lo sai che sono viziato


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
> ...



Scusa ma se tua moglie ti ha tradito ed ha preso una decisione volendoti lasciare puoi soltanto prenderne atto ed accettare, non sto dicendo che sia giusto il tradimento eh, intendiamoci.

Poi se riesci a gestirti la situazione, capire i veri motivi per il quale ti ha tradito ed alla fine riconquistarla questo è un'altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il 22enne già non la fila più di striscio
> Lei é mansueta con il marito ma non si capisce il perché


Ahh questo non lo avevo letto!


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Protesta per cosa?
> Se davvero avesse voluto protestare adesso non farebbe il cagnolino ammaestrato.
> 
> Poi boh, ovviamente non ho la verità in tasca.





free ha detto:


> alla faccia della protesta!
> le parole hanno un peso, secondo me
> può capitare di esprimersi con insulti irripetibili, ci mancherebbe, ma durante un'accesa discussione
> non so se sia questo il caso, mi pare di no...


Pure nei quote mi tocca mettervi insieme. 

Se considerate la crisi come pregressa allora lo sfogo di quella dichiarazione può ritenersi possibile.

Non stimo le persone che nella foga di una discussione dicono cose di cui si pentono.
In questo caso ci può stare. Anche se non l'accetto come forma di contestazione, cerco di andare oltre la superficialità delle espressioni.

Ma vi pare che una madre si separi pensando alla vita che potrebbe avere con uno sbarbato.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

ho capito si parla di corna, potrei sapere cosa avete consigliato al disgraziato di turno. 

ma minchia, uno alla settimana, che palle però.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho capito si parla di corna, potrei sapere cosa avete consigliato al disgraziato di turno.
> 
> ma minchia, uno alla settimana, che palle però.



Di leggere tutti tranne te!


----------



## babsi (19 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non servono giustificazioni.  le piace il cannolo appena sfornato,lasciaglielo gustare.  e cambia la serratura di casa.
> 
> scommetto una birra che non appena il 22enne se la vede piombare davanti con le valigie alla mano, le chiude la porta in faccia.


ahahahahahah
:up:


----------



## babsi (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,ti do' il benvenuto anche se sono nuovo di zecca,ti capisco purtroppo e so' come stai,pure mia moglie ha deciso di sollazzarsi con uno piu' giovane (lei 40 lui 27).
> La cosa che fa' piu' rabbia è che si fanno "comprare" veramente con due noccioline....due complimenti messi in croce in un italiano che definirlo stentato è poco...e voila' ! apertura della sala giochi servita
> mah...
> La cosa strana nel tuo caso è che lei abbia anche solo per un momento pensato di poter costruire qualcosa con lui.



Nikko, guarda che come succede a rampanti 40enni o 50enni donne annoiate(e a volte, anche NO, che magari son tutto meno che casalinghe annoiate, ma tant'è), succede molto più spesso anche a voi, eh...che di uomini over 50 che vengono attratti da ragazze o meglio giovani donne e a volte mollano anche tutto per seguirle ce ne sono a bizzeffe se guardiamo bene; perchè a prescindere dal sesso così vanno le cose, la giovinezza, la freschezza, la vitalità di un corpo e di una mente giovane e solare attirano, non c'è niente da fare.
Esattamente come ai giovani attirano la maturità, l'esperienza e il saperci fare di uomini-donne vissute.
Che poi moooolto spesso l'età è solo un numero, gli anni non fanno esperienza ma spesso solo vecchiaia o al contrario immaturità, però...C'est la vie.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Nikko, guarda che come succede a rampanti 40enni o 50enni donne annoiate(e a volte, anche NO, che magari son tutto meno che casalinghe annoiate, ma tant'è), succede molto più spesso anche a voi, eh...che di uomini over 50 che vengono attratti da ragazze o meglio giovani donne e a volte mollano anche tutto per seguirle ce ne sono a bizzeffe se guardiamo bene; perchè a prescindere dal sesso così vanno le cose, la giovinezza, la freschezza, la vitalità di un corpo e di una mente giovane e solare attirano, non c'è niente da fare.
> Esattamente come ai giovani attirano la maturità, l'esperienza e il saperci fare di uomini-donne vissute.
> Che poi moooolto spesso l'età è solo un numero, gli anni non fanno esperienza ma spesso solo vecchiaia o al contrario immaturità, però...C'est la vie.



ahahah Babsi ma che casso scrivi...non ti rubino per simpatia....l'uomo furbo,Lothar docet...la giovane la tiene,ogni tanto la vede..e finisce li'.Come faccio io.
L'invornito demente molla la moglie e se la prende..intesta case auto barche...e diventa stambecco.
E l'eta'non e'un numero...e vecchiaia..dipende sai..io ho coetanei spenti ..bianchi..con la pancia.
Tutte cose a me sconosciute.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Ahahha*



free ha detto:


> oddio, proprio ieri ero al bar con un amico che mi raccontava che la moglie è sempre con questo ragazzo di 20 anni meno di lei, in pratica hanno messo su un allevamento di uccelli (sic!), ma il mio amico comincia a temere che ci sia sotto qualcosa
> in realtà girano già delle voci in tal senso, ovvio non gli ho detto niente ma non sapevo che dire...


Un allevamento di uccelli?secondo me l'uccello da allevare è solo uno...!:rotfl:


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Non credo alle terapie di coppie, credo più al nostro cuore che ad un estraneo pieno di nozioni universitarie, inutili...........


I miei si son salvati.....anni fa......

edit: mio padre si era preso una cotta per una che voleva i suoi 4 soldi e me....perchè lei non poteva aver figli... 4 sedute mio padre è tornato nuovo...abbiamo cambiato casa!


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciala andare..fra meno di niente il 22enne uscirá dalla sua vita e lei dovrá fare i conti con la sua immaturitá.......



quotissimo.


----------



## babsi (19 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahah Babsi ma che casso scrivi...non ti rubino per simpatia....l'uomo furbo,Lothar docet...la giovane la tiene,ogni tanto la vede..e finisce li'.Come faccio io.
> L'invornito demente molla la moglie e se la prende..intesta case auto barche...e diventa stambecco.
> E l'eta'non e'un numero...e vecchiaia..dipende sai..io ho coetanei spenti ..bianchi..con la pancia.
> Tutte cose a me sconosciute.


Grande intelligentone, guarda che stavo scrivendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa, ber micetto trombatore.
Abbiamo capito che trombi alla grande fuori e dentro casa micè, l'hanno capito pure i muri, magari se ogni tanto smorzi un po' di questa pomposa autocelebrazione e questo tuo ego a mille non è che ti fa male, eh,  e magari anzi i tuoi discorsi risulterebbero meno pesanti per tanti traditi che ad ogni tuo post si sentono ringhiare da te che coglioni la tua cara moglie ma sei buono, sì, che poi tanto torni a casa e trombi pure lei e così son tutti felici e contenti, sìsì, l'emblema della famiglia felice del mulino bianco, guarda!!
Perchè magari capisci che non a tutti fa piacere che ti vanti di sapergli mettere le corna PER BENE, come se essere così freddi e calcolatori e se vogliamo anche discretamente bastardi potesse esser cosa di vanto..
Io sinceramente di certe cose EVITEREI di vantarmi, fossi in te, ma capisco che esporre i trofei è una delle gioie della vita, e quindi ti lascio fare, dai.
Allora ascolta; *io son la prima che dice che il lui o la lei di turno che a 40 anni suonati, con tanto di prole e famiglia, molla tutto e si fa trascinare nel baratro per un paio di cosce giovani, è un pirla, ok?*
Anche io ragionerei diversamente, non manderei a puttane un matrimonio per qualche vigorosa trombata, anche perchè si spera che ad una certa età scatti non solo l'ormone ma la responsabilità verso i figli e verso una famiglia.
Ma vedi, ber micetto caro, non tutti sono così calcolatori, sai?
A volte c'è chi si innamora, tutto qui.
E quella che era partita come una sana trombata diventa una storia d'amore, e allora diventa pesante, difficile e nei casi più estremi impossibile da nascondere, ed ecco perchè tanti non riescono e si separano dopo anni di matrimonio per stare con l'amante giovane.
E' una coglionata?
A mio parere sì, d'accordissimo con te; *una persona con un minimo di savoir-faire e razionalità cercherebbe di non lasciarsi coinvolgere troppo emotivamente se vuole lasciare intatto il suo matrimonio, di stabilire dei limiti invalicabili entro i quali rimanere, prenderla per ciò che è, cioè sesso extra-coniugale, divertente, appagante, e STOP.
Ma ripeto, caro il mio bel micetto, NON tutti sono così.*
C'è anche chi si innamora e ci rimane sotto, se ne conosci pochi beato a te, perchè io ne conosco mille di uomini che si sono fatti infagianare a dovere dalla prima sventola che passa..
Quindi è inutile che dici che te l'amante giovane "LA TIENI", e che "OGNI TANTO LA VEDI", ma tanto poi "FINISCE Lì"...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ragazzi spero che il tempo possa aiutermi a comprendere sempre più l'avvenimento, nel frattempo continuo a fare il bravo e dolce papà per i miei due cuccioli e sei lei sarò capaci di conquistarsi la m i fiducia la farò rientrare nel mio cerchio affettivo.
> Purtroppo il mio cervello da Ingegnere mi dice di prenderla a calci in culo, ma tutto il contesto e soprattutto quello che il mio cuore stronzo ancora prova mi freana e mi inpone all riflessione.............................continuiamo cosi senza porre troppe speranze e vediamo come si mettono le cose


Allora ingegnere.
Ti racconto una storia.
Ma ti dico subito: prendila a calci in culo se ti vergogni di lei.
E ora mi spiego meglio.

Una volta fui chiamato da un ingegnere, appassionato di musica.
Lui e suo padre mi organizzarono un concerto.
Tutto fu preparato alla virgola.
La moglie di lui, si incaricò di leggere la spiegazione dei pezzi che io avevo redatto.
Una signora distintissima e serissima.

Poi queste persone mi invitarono e poi divenni loro frequentatore.
Lei era sempre taciturna.

Dopo un anno incrociai lei in un centro commerciale.
E rimasi basito.
Cioè aveva un look da putanon.
Trucco da putanon.
E mi faceva ridere perchè non aveva certo più l'età per vestirsi in quella maniera.
Come si fa a spiegare...insomma...se hai vent'anni e un certo fisico, la minigonna fa un certo effetto
se ne hai 45 e come sedere hai un tamburo gigante ne fa un altro.

Insomma boh...
Le dissi saluti al marito...
e lei..a ma non siamo più assieme.

Dopo un mese trovo lui, a casa di sua sorella.
E oso a chiedergli.

Lui mi fa...
L'ho cacciata di casa perchè mi faceva schifo e mi vergognavo tanto per lei.
Ha conosciuto un tizio, 
si è bevuta il cervello, 
e ha abiurato a tutto quanto avevamo costruito assieme, e mi fa, pensa perfino nostro figlio, quindicenne, non ha più voluto saperne di lei.

Bon
Passarono due anni.
Oggi l'ingegnere ha al suo fianco una distintissima e gentilissima nuova compagna.

Allora il cuore ha le sue ragioni.
Ma abbiamo anche noi un orgoglio.
E se questo è troppo ferito....


----------



## Scarlett (19 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Tesoro tu sei nuovo ma credimi sulla parola lo dico nel tuo interesse: MAI UTILIZZARE QUESTO VERBO SU QUESTO FORUM, AMICO, MAI :mrgreen::rotfl:


Quale verbo? Pregna ti sembra un verbo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Grande intelligentone, guarda che stavo scrivendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa, ber micetto trombatore.
> Abbiamo capito che trombi alla grande fuori e dentro casa micè, l'hanno capito pure i muri, magari se ogni tanto smorzi un po' di questa pomposa autocelebrazione e questo tuo ego a mille non è che ti fa male, eh,  e magari anzi i tuoi discorsi risulterebbero meno pesanti per tanti traditi che ad ogni tuo post si sentono ringhiare da te che coglioni la tua cara moglie ma sei buono, sì, che poi tanto torni a casa e trombi pure lei e così son tutti felici e contenti, sìsì, l'emblema della famiglia felice del mulino bianco, guarda!!
> Perchè magari capisci che non a tutti fa piacere che ti vanti di sapergli mettere le corna PER BENE, come se essere così freddi e calcolatori e se vogliamo anche discretamente bastardi potesse esser cosa di vanto..
> Io sinceramente di certe cose EVITEREI di vantarmi, fossi in te, ma capisco che esporre i trofei è una delle gioie della vita, e quindi ti lascio fare, dai.
> ...


  Nella prima parte ho anche applaudito mentre leggevo.


----------



## babsi (19 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> View attachment 6574 Nella prima parte ho anche applaudito mentre leggevo.



ahahahahah


Eh ma che caspita...quando ce vò ce vò....
A un certo punto mi scappano proprio dalla bocca certe cose eh...


----------



## Scarlett (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Nikko, guarda che come succede a rampanti 40enni o 50enni donne annoiate(e a volte, anche NO, che magari son tutto meno che casalinghe annoiate, ma tant'è), succede molto più spesso anche a voi, eh...che di uomini over 50 che vengono attratti da ragazze o meglio giovani donne e a volte mollano anche tutto per seguirle ce ne sono a bizzeffe se guardiamo bene; perchè a prescindere dal sesso così vanno le cose, la giovinezza, la freschezza, la vitalità di un corpo e di una mente giovane e solare attirano, non c'è niente da fare.
> Esattamente come ai giovani attirano la maturità, l'esperienza e il saperci fare di uomini-donne vissute.
> Che poi moooolto spesso l'età è solo un numero, gli anni non fanno esperienza ma spesso solo vecchiaia o al contrario immaturità, però...C'est la vie.


Quotissimo babsi!
Aggiungo a questo che in effetti dovresti lasciarla andare, deve sbatterci la testa.
per il resto...qual'è adesso il tuo problema visto che è tornata? la fiducia? la stima?


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Grande intelligentone, guarda che stavo scrivendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa, ber micetto trombatore.
> Abbiamo capito che trombi alla grande fuori e dentro casa micè, l'hanno capito pure i muri, magari se ogni tanto smorzi un po' di questa pomposa autocelebrazione e questo tuo ego a mille non è che ti fa male, eh,  e magari anzi i tuoi discorsi risulterebbero meno pesanti per tanti traditi che ad ogni tuo post si sentono ringhiare da te che coglioni la tua cara moglie ma sei buono, sì, che poi tanto torni a casa e trombi pure lei e così son tutti felici e contenti, sìsì, l'emblema della famiglia felice del mulino bianco, guarda!!
> Perchè magari capisci che non a tutti fa piacere che ti vanti di sapergli mettere le corna PER BENE, come se essere così freddi e calcolatori e se vogliamo anche discretamente bastardi potesse esser cosa di vanto..
> Io sinceramente di certe cose EVITEREI di vantarmi, fossi in te, ma capisco che esporre i trofei è una delle gioie della vita, e quindi ti lascio fare, dai.
> ...







​
Non posso troncare questo post, se ne perderebbe la grandiosità. Ora ci faccio anche le magliette. :mrgreen:

​


----------



## Hellseven (19 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Quale verbo? Pregna ti sembra un verbo?


Arrivi tardi Scarlett, sono già stato linciato e bandito dal Forum per questo ....


----------



## babsi (19 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ​
> Non posso troncare questo post, se ne perderebbe la grandiosità. Ora ci faccio anche le magliette. :mrgreen:
> 
> ​


Mille l'emoticon è STUPENDA!!!!!!
E il tipo è anche figo :up:
smack :*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Grande intelligentone, guarda che stavo scrivendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa,* ber micetto trombatore*.
> Abbiamo capito che trombi alla grande fuori e dentro casa micè, l'hanno capito pure i muri, magari se ogni tanto smorzi un po' di questa pomposa autocelebrazione e questo tuo ego a mille non è che ti fa male, eh,  e magari anzi i tuoi discorsi risulterebbero meno pesanti per tanti traditi che ad ogni tuo post si sentono ringhiare da te che coglioni la tua cara moglie ma sei buono, sì, che poi tanto torni a casa e trombi pure lei e così son tutti felici e contenti, sìsì, l'emblema della famiglia felice del mulino bianco, guarda!!
> Perchè magari capisci che non a tutti fa piacere che ti vanti di sapergli mettere le corna PER BENE, come se essere così freddi e calcolatori e se vogliamo anche discretamente bastardi potesse esser cosa di vanto..
> Io sinceramente di certe cose EVITEREI di vantarmi, fossi in te, ma capisco che esporre i trofei è una delle gioie della vita, e quindi ti lascio fare, dai.
> ...



quanto me piaci quando parli da coatta romana


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Grande intelligentone, guarda che stavo scrivendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa, ber micetto trombatore.
> Abbiamo capito che trombi alla grande fuori e dentro casa micè, l'hanno capito pure i muri, magari se ogni tanto smorzi un po' di questa pomposa autocelebrazione e questo tuo ego a mille non è che ti fa male, eh,  e magari anzi i tuoi discorsi risulterebbero meno pesanti per tanti traditi che ad ogni tuo post si sentono ringhiare da te che coglioni la tua cara moglie ma sei buono, sì, che poi tanto torni a casa e trombi pure lei e così son tutti felici e contenti, sìsì, l'emblema della famiglia felice del mulino bianco, guarda!!
> Perchè magari capisci che non a tutti fa piacere che ti vanti di sapergli mettere le corna PER BENE, come se essere così freddi e calcolatori e se vogliamo anche discretamente bastardi potesse esser cosa di vanto..
> Io sinceramente di certe cose EVITEREI di vantarmi, fossi in te, ma capisco che esporre i trofei è una delle gioie della vita, e quindi ti lascio fare, dai.
> ...



verde d'obbligo


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Grande intelligentone, guarda che stavo scrivendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa, ber micetto trombatore.
> Abbiamo capito che trombi alla grande fuori e dentro casa micè, l'hanno capito pure i muri, magari se ogni tanto smorzi un po' di questa pomposa autocelebrazione e questo tuo ego a mille non è che ti fa male, eh,  e magari anzi i tuoi discorsi risulterebbero meno pesanti per tanti traditi che ad ogni tuo post si sentono ringhiare da te che coglioni la tua cara moglie ma sei buono, sì, che poi tanto torni a casa e trombi pure lei e così son tutti felici e contenti, sìsì, l'emblema della famiglia felice del mulino bianco, guarda!!
> Perchè magari capisci che non a tutti fa piacere che ti vanti di sapergli mettere le corna PER BENE, come se essere così freddi e calcolatori e se vogliamo anche discretamente bastardi potesse esser cosa di vanto..
> Io sinceramente di certe cose EVITEREI di vantarmi, fossi in te, ma capisco che esporre i trofei è una delle gioie della vita, e quindi ti lascio fare, dai.
> ...


Babsi ehm
nipotina
come osi rivolgerti così 
al principe lothar?
Un uomo che potrebbe fulminarti
con l'accenno di uno sguardo...
E io non potrò salvarti...

Per mille diavoli
Il sommo Lothar che si vanta?

Ma quando mai...
dai su
leggilo con più attenzione
con fare ermeneutico...

E scoprirai il suo fare
da smargiasso
e burlone....

Anche l'avatar è na provocazione
mia cara
lui non è mica un gattino eh?

Ma na vecchia lince...
spellacchiata

e ricorda
che sei fagiana
la volpe ti magna!


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Grande intelligentone, guarda che stavo scrivendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa, ber micetto trombatore.
> Abbiamo capito che trombi alla grande fuori e dentro casa micè, l'hanno capito pure i muri, magari se ogni tanto
> 
> .... cut ....
> ...


Bellissimo post, non posso approvartelo.

Bello davvero.


----------



## tommy (19 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ragazzi spero che il tempo possa aiutermi a comprendere sempre più l'avvenimento, nel frattempo continuo a fare il bravo e dolce papà per i miei due cuccioli e sei lei sarò capaci di conquistarsi la m i fiducia la farò rientrare nel mio cerchio affettivo.
> Purtroppo il mio cervello da Ingegnere mi dice di prenderla a calci in culo, ma tutto il contesto e soprattutto quello che il mio cuore stronzo ancora prova mi freana e mi inpone all riflessione.............................continuiamo cosi senza porre troppe speranze e vediamo come si mettono le cose


ti capisco anche io, quando c'è l'amore di mezzo e il sentimento forte, tutto l'altro tace, benchè nel mio caso non ci siano nè matrimonio nè figli.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Grande intelligentone, guarda che stavo scrivendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa, ber micetto trombatore.
> Abbiamo capito che trombi alla grande fuori e dentro casa micè, l'hanno capito pure i muri, magari se ogni tanto smorzi un po' di questa pomposa autocelebrazione e questo tuo ego a mille non è che ti fa male, eh,  e magari anzi i tuoi discorsi risulterebbero meno pesanti per tanti traditi che ad ogni tuo post si sentono ringhiare da te che coglioni la tua cara moglie ma sei buono, sì, che poi tanto torni a casa e trombi pure lei e così son tutti felici e contenti, sìsì, l'emblema della famiglia felice del mulino bianco, guarda!!
> Perchè magari capisci che non a tutti fa piacere che ti vanti di sapergli mettere le corna PER BENE, come se essere così freddi e calcolatori e se vogliamo anche discretamente bastardi potesse esser cosa di vanto..
> Io sinceramente di certe cose EVITEREI di vantarmi, fossi in te, ma capisco che esporre i trofei è una delle gioie della vita, e quindi ti lascio fare, dai.
> ...


Vabbè, il Micione è sempre il Micione su. Bello gattone coccolone a 200 fisso sull'autostrada senza manco sapere come funziona il sistema tutor (però non ha mai preso una multa o gli hanno mai tolto punti alla patente), che scopa a quasi sessant'anni come un grillo senza viagra, cialis o altro (che ad altri con meno anni donano ben altri effetti financo omicidi), che quando prende un due di picche da qualcuna manco risponde che finisce lì e senza appello (perchè lo ha deciso lui), che "sai com'è difficile acchiappare sui siti d'incontri" (...), che "le donne che vengono con me sono tutte troie", che la moglie non sospetta/non sa e mai lo tradì, che se vince Berlusconi è contento e stappa il Krug che magari il puttaniere gli ridà pure l'Imu e forse ci scappa un mezzo pompino dalla nipote del deposto Mubarak di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome. Insomma, il Micione si può solo adorare, che cazzo ti rispondi così? Ma vaffanculo.


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Babsi ehm
> nipotina
> come osi rivolgerti così
> al principe lothar?
> ...


Uhhhh, mamma mia che paura Conte...
guarda sto tremando.

Sul blu...dimmi quando NON lo fa.
Che poi penso che avesse il pelo arruffato da ieri perchè facendo una battuta su una cosa che aveva scritto gli avevo detto che parlava come un robottino (cosa verissima, fra l'altro, dato che i dialoghi che riportava sembravano appena usciti da una voce elettronica e non da esseri umani), ma era detto in modo simpatico; e poi se a sessant'anni(come mi ha appena illuminato joey) ti risenti per così poco e il giorno dopo mi minacci di rubinarmi (uuuuhhh, mamma mia che paura) per un post in cui fra l'altro LUI non c'entrava na ceppa e poi era un'esposizione delle mie idee talmente neutra e bilanciata fra le due parti (perchè dicevo semplicemente che come alla donna piace il toyboy anche a l'omo gusta parecchio la pulzella di primo pelo, checchè qua dentro tutti neghiate, sèsè, ve vorrei proprio vedè, infatti...) che non aveva nessun motivo valido di rispondere ringhiando....
insomma se je rode, ma se grattasse, detta proprio fuori dai dentini, io me ne sbatto anche abbastanza allegramente, e rispondo a tono, che sia Lothar o sta ceppa, insomma.
Amen


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, il Micione è sempre il Micione su. Bello gattone coccolone a 200 fisso sull'autostrada senza manco sapere come funziona il sistema tutor (però non ha mai preso una multa o gli hanno mai tolto punti alla patente), che scopa a quasi sessant'anni come un grillo senza viagra, cialis o altro (che ad altri con meno anni donano ben altri effetti financo omicidi), che quando prende un due di picche da qualcuna manco risponde che finisce lì e senza appello (perchè lo ha deciso lui), che "sai com'è difficile acchiappare sui siti d'incontri" (...), che "le donne che vengono con me sono tutte troie", che la moglie non sospetta/non sa e mai lo tradì, che se vince Berlusconi è contento e stappa il Krug che magari il puttaniere gli ridà pure l'Imu e forse ci scappa un mezzo pompino dalla nipote del deposto Mubarak di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome. Insomma, il Micione si può solo adorare, che cazzo ti rispondi così? Ma vaffanculo.



Stavo quasi per cospargermi il capo di ceneri dall'affronto avventato, guarda....


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quanto me piaci quando parli da coatta romana



me piacio anch'io chià, anche se non sono romana :carneval:
ma tanto mi ci scambiano tutti, TRANNE i veri romani, quelli se oso pronunziarmi in merito e vantarmi che mi si scambia per tale, mi si mettono a ridere in faccia e mi dicono_ COME NO, PROPRIO_.
cattivi...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ragazzi spero che il tempo possa aiutermi a comprendere sempre più l'avvenimento, nel frattempo continuo a fare il bravo e dolce papà per i miei due cuccioli e sei lei sarò capaci di conquistarsi la m i fiducia la farò rientrare nel mio cerchio affettivo.
> Purtroppo il mio cervello da Ingegnere mi dice di prenderla a calci in culo, ma tutto il contesto e soprattutto quello che il mio cuore stronzo ancora prova mi freana e mi inpone all riflessione.............................continuiamo cosi senza porre troppe speranze e vediamo come si mettono le cose


Rifletti ne vale la pena...
nonsi butta via un matrimonio per una
sbandata....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Uhhhh, mamma mia che paura Conte...
> guarda sto tremando.
> 
> Sul blu...dimmi quando NON lo fa.
> ...


Ma babsi
ascolta
stiamo parlando di lui, l'immenso, l'incommensurabile, 
quello che docet
ma dà della maestra alle altre

Ascoltami
Babsi
rispetto per gli anziani eh?

Lothar è un anziano del forum
e anziano tout court no?

Lothar perdona lei 
perchè non sa quello che ti dice
dai principe graziami babsi
pseudo vergine...

Clemenzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, il Micione è sempre il Micione su. Bello gattone coccolone a 200 fisso sull'autostrada senza manco sapere come funziona il sistema tutor (però non ha mai preso una multa o gli hanno mai tolto punti alla patente), che scopa a quasi sessant'anni come un grillo senza viagra, cialis o altro (che ad altri con meno anni donano ben altri effetti financo omicidi), che quando prende un due di picche da qualcuna manco risponde che finisce lì e senza appello (perchè lo ha deciso lui), che "sai com'è difficile acchiappare sui siti d'incontri" (...), che "le donne che vengono con me sono tutte troie", che la moglie non sospetta/non sa e mai lo tradì, che se vince Berlusconi è contento e stappa il Krug che magari il puttaniere gli ridà pure l'Imu e forse ci scappa un mezzo pompino dalla nipote del deposto Mubarak di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome. Insomma, il Micione si può solo adorare, che cazzo ti rispondi così? Ma vaffanculo.


Tu forse non te ne sei accorto, ma in questi giorni nonostante le solite cazzate che scrivi, mi sono astenuto dal riprenderti. Noto invece che, tu vuoi scassare la minchia a me. ( non sono incazzato eh)

Rifallo e ti starò addosso peggio di prima. Non è un'avvertimento, nemmeno una minaccia, soltanto una speranza mia di poter ridere nuovamente prendendoti per il culo. ciao ciao.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma babsi
> ascolta
> stiamo parlando di lui, l'immenso, l'incommensurabile,
> quello che docet
> ...


Ciao amico..mattina nera,per colpa di femmina bastarda...poi previsioni mi rompono le palle..da stanotte arriva nuvola dedicata ...nevichera'fino a domenica sera..quindi babsi proprio se ne puo andare .a Ostia a leccare il calippo...che mi sembra come eleganza e stile sia di quel livello.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu forse non te ne sei accorto, ma in questi giorni nonostante le solite cazzate che scrivi, mi sono astenuto dal riprenderti. Noto invece che, tu vuoi scassare la minchia a me. ( non sono incazzato eh)
> 
> Rifallo e ti starò addosso peggio di prima. Non è un'avvertimento, nemmeno una minaccia, soltanto una speranza mia di poter ridere nuovamente prendendoti per il culo. ciao ciao.



ciao Ultimo....Joey ha un problema..e'mai goduto..e invidia chi non lo e'.facciamocene una ragione...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amico..mattina nera,per colpa di femmina bastarda...poi previsioni mi rompono le palle..da stanotte arriva nuvola dedicata ...nevichera'fino a domenica sera..quindi babsi proprio se ne puo andare .a Ostia a leccare il calippo...che mi sembra come eleganza e stile sia di quel livello.


Però dai non toccarmi babsi
è la mia nipotina...
dai su...
so ragazze...dai...

Dai lei non ha idea

Ma ti vedo un po' deboluccio...

Un tempo dicevi ocio sparano...
all'armi...

e mi pare che sei succube del maleficio...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ultimo....Joey ha un problema..e'mai goduto..e invidia chi non lo e'.facciamocene una ragione...


Facciamocene una religione
con la dea gnocca!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu forse non te ne sei accorto, ma in questi giorni nonostante le solite cazzate che scrivi, mi sono astenuto dal riprenderti. Noto invece che, tu vuoi scassare la minchia a me. ( non sono incazzato eh)
> 
> Rifallo e ti starò addosso peggio di prima. Non è un'avvertimento, nemmeno una minaccia, soltanto una speranza mia di poter ridere nuovamente prendendoti per il culo. ciao ciao.



AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH! E riprendi, riprendimi. Esternati. Che problema c'è? Vai.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ultimo....Joey ha un problema..e'mai goduto..e invidia chi non lo e'.facciamocene una ragione...



Magari ne avesse soltanto uno di problema.

Ti do una dritta lothar, dritta che ho già dato a qualcuno.

Conosci Napoleone bonaparte? cioè, dico il personaggio eh! facci caso e noterai che le sue espressioni sono soltanto da Romanzo, peccato ne esce fuori soltanto una macchietta. 

Anzichesi anzicheno. ma pure Ou.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ultimo....Joey ha un problema..e'mai goduto..e invidia chi non lo e'.facciamocene una ragione...


Mannò Micione, ma a me piaci! Ed invero, si, sono un po' invidioso. Io vorrei tenerti vicino stretto stretto ed abbeverarmi sempre alla tua saggezza. Troie, Krug e tutto. Che bello sarebbe, invece mi devo accontentare di leggerti e basta, uffa.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dai non toccarmi babsi
> è la mia nipotina...
> dai su...
> so ragazze...dai...
> ...


Conte non perdo tempo con le maraglie tipo babsi


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH! E riprendi, riprendimi. Esternati. Che problema c'è? Vai.


E che ne so io che problemi ci sono! ci sono? Dico eventualmente non scrivere ciao ciao, ma dileguati in silenzio.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò Micione, ma a me piaci! Ed invero, si, sono un po' invidioso. Io vorrei tenerti vicino stretto stretto ed abbeverarmi sempre alla tua saggezza. Troie, Krug e tutto. Che bello sarebbe, invece mi devo accontentare di leggerti e basta, uffa.



certo...e se vedessi la mia Dea...rimaresti invornito dallo splendore...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò Micione, ma a me piaci! Ed invero, si, sono un po' invidioso. Io vorrei tenerti vicino stretto stretto ed abbeverarmi sempre alla tua saggezza. Troie, Krug e tutto. Che bello sarebbe, invece mi devo accontentare di leggerti e basta, uffa.


Macchietta-Napoleone

Cioè, Macchietta-Napoleone2


Il vero Joey.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo...e se vedessi la mia Dea...rimaresti invornito dallo splendore...


Probabilmente amico vorrei scoparmela, che dev'essere, oltre una bellissima donna, anche affascinante e vieppiù intelligente come non ne ho mai incontrate.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo...e se vedessi la mia Dea...rimaresti invornito dallo splendore...



Non credo tua moglie lavori ad un market. Sai lui poliglotta eh. tutto e per tutti, soprattutto al market però. Sapevi che se l'è trombata? gli credi? io no! Tu?

Ma secondo me lui l'avrà fatta impazzire con la lingua, "sempre che non metta il preservativo nella lingua, Ou nsi sa mai eh!


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Pure nei quote mi tocca mettervi insieme.
> 
> Se considerate la crisi come pregressa allora lo sfogo di quella dichiarazione può ritenersi possibile.
> 
> ...



non mi stimi!
a mia discolpa posso dire che un conto è insultare pesantemente, un conto è andare oltre e dichiarare di voler intraprendere rappresaglie di vario tipo
tra l'altro ho imparato da tempo a non "minacciare" mai di fare cose che in realtà non posso o non voglio fare: la minaccia non deve esistere, piuttosto posso prospettare cosa farò in futuro, e stop

comunque in effetti qui non sappiamo se la moglie abbia parlato di separazione durante una lite, oppure no


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2013)

vedo con piacere che state consigliando alla grande.

ma perchè tutta questa invidia? c'è chi scopa e chi no, chi beve champagne e chi lo spumante, chi vota berlusca e chi no, la vita è bella perchè è varia e perchè ci sono personaggi come voi in giro.


sembrate 3 piccoli all'asilo: 
 " io piscio più lontano" 
" non è vero, io più lontano"



:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Pure nei quote mi tocca mettervi insieme.
> 
> Se considerate la crisi come pregressa allora lo sfogo di quella dichiarazione può ritenersi possibile.
> 
> ...


Di solito quando mi capita se ne pentono gli altri.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente amico vorrei scoparmela, che dev'essere, oltre una bellissima donna, anche affascinante e vieppiù intelligente come non ne ho mai incontrate.



esattamente.e l'altra e'identica.a parte l'eta'.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> me piacio anch'io chià, anche se non sono romana :carneval:
> ma tanto mi ci scambiano tutti, TRANNE i veri romani, quelli se oso pronunziarmi in merito e vantarmi che mi si scambia per tale, mi si mettono a ridere in faccia e mi dicono_ COME NO, PROPRIO_.
> cattivi...


Eh....i veri romani 

Però mi raccomando babsi, impara a leggere lothar tra le righe, che è veramente la voce dell'esperienza.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esattamente.e l'altra e'identica.a parte l'eta'.


Micio, toh:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente amico vorrei scoparmela, che dev'essere, oltre una bellissima donna, anche affascinante e vieppiù intelligente come non ne ho mai incontrate.



 

Lothar sicuramente starà calmo, ma tu sei un gran porco e maleducato lo stesso. Senza rispetto e senza mai limiti nemmeno nello scherzo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> vedo con piacere che state consigliando alla grande.
> 
> ma perchè tutta questa invidia? c'è chi scopa e chi no, chi beve champagne e chi lo spumante, chi vota berlusca e chi no, la vita è bella perchè è varia e perchè ci sono personaggi come voi in giro.
> 
> ...



Sai che quando piscio in comitiva mi sento sempre in imbarazzo! non so perchè ma finisco sempre per Ultimo! ( via alle battute su)


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh....i veri romani
> 
> Però mi raccomando babsi, impara a leggere lothar tra le righe, che è veramente la voce dell'esperienza.


non ho mai capito sta cosa: leggere tra

le righe. qua cosa ci leggi?


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh....i veri romani
> 
> Però mi raccomando babsi, impara a leggere lothar tra le righe, che è veramente la voce dell'esperienza.



esperienza nel senso che ne sa tante o che c'è da imparare?


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Io*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che quando piscio in comitiva mi sento sempre in imbarazzo! non so perchè ma finisco sempre per Ultimo! ( via alle battute su)


Beato tu,io a queste gare non partecipo neanche più,vinco a mani basse purtroppo.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh....i veri romani
> 
> Però mi raccomando babsi, impara a leggere lothar tra le righe, che è veramente la voce dell'esperienza.



Chiaretta...pretendi troppo..secondo te sa cosa vuole dire??


----------



## Lui (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che quando piscio in comitiva mi sento sempre in imbarazzo! non so perchè ma finisco sempre per Ultimo! ( via alle battute su)


mi pare ovvio, 2,5. è piccolopiccolopiccolpiccolo ed è normale che tutto esca pianopianopiano. 

io al tuo posto eviterei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ho mai capito sta cosa: leggere tra
> 
> le righe. qua cosa ci leggi?


Ma non tutti
Lothar è lothar, punto


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Beato tu,io a queste gare non partecipo neanche più,vinco a mani basse purtroppo.



hehehehe marpione alzale!! si diventa ciechi!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> esperienza nel senso che ne sa tante o che c'è da imparare?


Entrambe free 
Mai sottovalutare, soprattutto le persone più avanti negli anni


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non tutti
> Lothar è lothar, punto


Detto il sommo
l'incommensurabile
la bibbia del calcio...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi pare ovvio, 2,5. è piccolopiccolopiccolpiccolo ed è normale che tutto esca pianopianopiano.
> 
> io al tuo posto eviterei.


uffa io vi odio...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non mi stimi!
> a mia discolpa posso dire che un conto è insultare pesantemente, un conto è andare oltre e dichiarare di voler intraprendere rappresaglie di vario tipo
> tra l'altro ho imparato da tempo a non "minacciare" mai di fare cose che in realtà non posso o non voglio fare: la minaccia non deve esistere, piuttosto posso prospettare cosa farò in futuro, e stop
> 
> comunque in effetti qui non sappiamo se la moglie abbia parlato di separazione durante una lite, oppure no


Ti metto la chiacchera nel distintivo
o il distintivo nella chiacchera?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non tutti
> Lothar è lothar, punto



Ma io al Micione voglio bene, vorrei una bambolina di pezza con le sue fattezze da stringere tutta la notte, con una cordicella dietro che la tiri e la bambolina dice "INVORNITO!" oppure, "TROIE!", che cazzo ne so. Magari.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non tutti
> Lothar è lothar, punto


Io purtroppo son cresciuto senza cugini e zii lontano dai parenti,lothar e lo zio che avrei voluto,il mio cugino più grande,il punto di riferimento che mi sarebbe servito in tenerà età...!


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Entrambe free
> Mai sottovalutare, soprattutto le persone più avanti negli anni



dipende...sai come si dice: nessuno è più scemo di un vecchio scemo
l'età non è mica una garanzia, secondo me


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> uffa io vi odio...


Avrai anche una minchia piccolissima,però cazzo molto aggressiva no?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io al Micione voglio bene, vorrei una bambolina di pezza con le sue fattezze da stringere tutta la notte, con una cordicella dietro che la tiri e la bambolina dice "INVORNITO!" oppure, "TROIE!", che cazzo ne so. Magari.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti metto la chiacchera nel distintivo
> o il distintivo nella chiacchera?



ma perchè??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io al Micione voglio bene, vorrei una bambolina di pezza con le sue fattezze da stringere tutta la notte, con una cordicella dietro che la tiri e la bambolina dice "INVORNITO!" oppure, "TROIE!", che cazzo ne so. Magari.


Lo so che gli vuoi bene 
Anch'io sai, ci ho pure pranzato insieme una volta


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Non*



free ha detto:


> ma perchè??


Il conte non ama i distintivi....figurati i meridionali...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo so che gli vuoi bene
> Anch'io sai, ci ho pure pranzato insieme una volta


Ti voleva perticare?


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non mi stimi!
> a mia discolpa posso dire che un conto è insultare pesantemente, un conto è andare oltre e dichiarare di voler intraprendere rappresaglie di vario tipo
> tra l'altro ho imparato da tempo a non "minacciare" mai di fare cose che in realtà non posso o non voglio fare: la minaccia non deve esistere, piuttosto posso prospettare cosa farò in futuro, e stop
> 
> comunque in effetti qui non sappiamo se la moglie abbia parlato di separazione durante una lite, oppure no


Che in sostanza è anche il mio punto di vista. 

La minaccia verbale, mirata anche a solo scopo intimidatorio o semplicemente atta ad offendere senza reali intenzioni, non può essere tollerata. Se non in casi come questo dove la situazione non è una semplice minaccia di abbandono. Se ne era convinta probabilmente l'avrebbe già fatto.

La minaccia, come dici, non esiste. Offende prima di tutto il rispetto, e in sostanza suggerisce che di quest'ultimo non ve n'è nemmeno l'ombra.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avrai anche una minchia piccolissima,però cazzo molto aggressiva no?


Dico.. almeno questo se permettete..soprattutto la fantasia direi..:infelice:


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico.. almeno questo se permettete..soprattutto la fantasia direi..:infelice:


Dai che farti le pippe con le mani di barbie è divertente vero?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io al Micione voglio bene, vorrei una bambolina di pezza con le sue fattezze da stringere tutta la notte, con una cordicella dietro che la tiri e la bambolina dice "INVORNITO!" oppure, "TROIE!", che cazzo ne so. Magari.



caro Joey,qua'dentro''dico''quello che fuori non posso..perche'neanche al mio migliore amico,confido le porcherie che combino.E'tutta verita'..magari fossero balle...libero di non crederci.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti voleva perticare?


Che dire, un vero galantuomo 
Bisogna specificare che non eravamo solo però, ma in ottima compagnia


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che dire, un vero galantuomo
> Bisogna specificare che non eravamo solo però, ma in ottima compagnia


C'era pure Papa Meneghino Primo alias Sua Maestà Serenissima Il Conte?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che farti le pippe con le mani di barbie è divertente vero?


Moltissimo, soprattutto quando pensi al sesso fatto prima. Non ricordo chi lo ha scritto, ma ha scritto una cosa bellissima.

EVVIVA LE PIPPE!!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Joey,qua'dentro''dico''quello che fuori non posso..perche'neanche al mio migliore amico,confido le porcherie che combino.E'tutta verita'..magari fossero balle...libero di non crederci.


Micio, ma se siano vere o meno per quanto mi riguarda non fa alcuna differenza, tanto mi fanno ghignare uguale. Se sono vere peggio ancora, in effetti. Poi TVB, lo sai.

P.S: presentami tua moglie.


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito quando mi capita se ne pentono gli altri.


Su due piedi direi che fai bene.

Solo che qui non si parla di "altri", è una moglie nei confronti del marito. Il che non toglie la gravità della dichiarazione, ma di certo non si può parlare di una minaccia, diciamo, convenzionale.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
> ...


C'e' poco da girarci attorno,l'unica motivazione e' una sana scorpacciata di cazzo,cosi' lei puo' sentirsi figa.
Devi solo decidere se accettare di concederle la separazione,o ingoiare una bella carriolata di sterco,metterti a zerbino ed implorarla di restare.
Come sembra tu voglia fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Su due piedi direi che fai bene.
> 
> Solo che qui non si parla di "altri", è una moglie nei confronti del marito. Il che non toglie la gravità della dichiarazione, ma di certo non si può parlare di una minaccia, diciamo, convenzionale.



Infatti non è certo una minaccia.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha *16,5*  anni in meno(22).
> ...


16, 5 ...non è che sei un tipo furio che fa uscir di senno la magda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non tutti
> Lothar è lothar, punto


stra - Cuoto


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> 16, 5 ...non è che sei un tipo furio che fa uscir di senno la magda?



Sai che in effetti, ripensandoci, tu sei un po' una Furia?


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> 16, 5 ...non è che sei un tipo furio che fa uscir di senno la magda?


Ops!

Magari no, ma se la moglie farnetica separazioni, addirittura perchè innamorata di un uomo che potrebbe essere suo figlio, direi che un po' fusa lo è. Tutto sta a capirne i motivi, oltre naturalmente lo sfogo sessuale che mi pare sia stato ampiamente appagato.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che in effetti, ripensandoci, tu sei un po' una Furia?


veramente sono genio e sregolatezza
molto genio:santarellina::santarellina:


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

boh, non ho letto bene.non ho mai capito l'attrazione per i pischelli





JON ha detto:


> Ops!
> 
> Magari no, ma se la moglie farnetica separazioni, addirittura perchè innamorata di un uomo che potrebbe essere suo figlio, direi che un po' fusa lo è. Tutto sta a capirne i motivi, oltre naturalmente lo sfogo sessuale che mi pare sia stato ampiamente appagato.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Bè*



Minerva ha detto:


> veramente sono genio e sregolatezza
> molto genio:santarellina::santarellina:


Minerva i miei più fervidi complimenti,nascondi benissimo il tuo genio.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente sono genio e *sregolatezza*
> molto genio:santarellina::santarellina:


Basta che non è intestinale...


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

:racchiaenso che me ne andrò, ho un impegno urgente





oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva i miei più fervidi complimenti,nascondi benissimo il tuo genio.:rotfl:


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, non ho letto bene.non ho mai capito l'attrazione per i pischelli


Francamente mi pare un thread fasullo.
Però se ne può parlare, dopotutto la tua perplessità è un punto di vista più che obiettivo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta che non è intestinale...


il congiuntivo magda


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il congiuntivo magda


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Francamente mi pare un thread fasullo.
> Però se ne può parlare, dopotutto la tua perplessità è un punto di vista più che obiettivo.



ma guarda che davvero il mio amico ha la moglie che frequenta uno che ha 20 anni meno, quello del business di uccelli
lui non ci vuole credere, ma a me l'avevano già raccontata 'sta storia
mi ha anche detto che qualche volta va a mangiare a casa loro, il che gli fa credere che non ci sia niente, però dopo quello che ho letto sul forum...:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, ma se siano vere o meno per quanto mi riguarda non fa alcuna differenza, tanto mi fanno ghignare uguale. Se sono vere peggio ancora, in effetti. Poi TVB, lo sai.
> 
> P.S: presentami tua moglie.



Joey..ti pare che possa avercela con una persona virtuale???

........e'un privilegio che avuto solo il Mitico Conte...a te potrei presentare l''altra''.....che ti incenerirebbe con suoi favolosi occhi


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che davvero il mio amico ha la moglie che frequenta uno che ha 20 anni meno, quello del business di uccelli
> lui non ci vuole credere, ma a me l'avevano già raccontata 'sta storia
> mi ha anche detto che qualche volta va a mangiare a casa loro, il che gli fa credere che non ci sia niente, però dopo quello che ho letto sul forum...:unhappy:


prossimamente su tradimento.net :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il congiuntivo magda


Non "sia" mai che mi sfotti sulla grammatica il mio napoleone!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Joey..ti pare che possa avercela con una persona virtuale???
> 
> *........e'un privilegio che avuto solo il Mitico Conte...*a te potrei presentare l''altra''.....che ti incenerirebbe con suoi favolosi occhi


Eh, ma infatti pure quella storia di quando gliel'hai presentata spacciadolo per un ex commilitone col favore delle tenebre mi ha piegato non poco. Presentami l'altra dai, vediamo chi incenerisce chi.


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che davvero il mio amico ha la moglie che frequenta uno che ha 20 anni meno, quello del business di uccelli
> lui non ci vuole credere, ma a me l'avevano già raccontata 'sta storia
> mi ha anche detto che qualche volta va a mangiare a casa loro, il che gli fa credere che non ci sia niente, però dopo quello che ho letto sul forum...:unhappy:


Senti, ma gli alberi nelle voliere proprio non mi cala. 

A meno che non stiamo parlando di volatili grandi grandi.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ho mai capito sta cosa: leggere tra
> 
> le righe. qua cosa ci leggi?




il nulla


----------



## lucio7373 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque devo sicuramente mandarla a fare in culo....


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, il Micione è sempre il Micione su. Bello gattone coccolone a 200 fisso sull'autostrada senza manco sapere come funziona il sistema tutor (però non ha mai preso una multa o gli hanno mai tolto punti alla patente), che scopa a quasi sessant'anni come un grillo senza viagra, cialis o altro (che ad altri con meno anni donano ben altri effetti financo omicidi), che quando prende un due di picche da qualcuna manco risponde che finisce lì e senza appello (perchè lo ha deciso lui), che "sai com'è difficile acchiappare sui siti d'incontri" (...), che "le donne che vengono con me sono tutte troie", che la moglie non sospetta/non sa e mai lo tradì, che se vince Berlusconi è contento e stappa il Krug che magari il puttaniere gli ridà pure l'Imu e forse ci scappa un mezzo pompino dalla nipote del deposto Mubarak di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome. Insomma, il Micione si può solo adorare, che cazzo ti rispondi così? Ma vaffanculo.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




ti adoro. Senza doppi fini, ovvio


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io al Micione voglio bene, vorrei una bambolina di pezza con le sue fattezze da stringere tutta la notte, con una cordicella dietro che la tiri e la bambolina dice "INVORNITO!" oppure, "TROIE!", che cazzo ne so. Magari.


ho  le convulsioni...ti prego.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Comunque devo sicuramente mandarla a fare in culo....




che successo ...
per esternare questa lunga riflessione?


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, non ho letto bene.non ho mai capito l'attrazione per i pischelli



Oddio...io...si! SI! SI! SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

perché joey si ricorda tutto quello che scrive la gente?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sto tizio è straniero?



sarà perchè l' Italiano è una materia ancora da scoprire per buona parte del popolo itaGliano.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché joey si ricorda tutto quello che scrive la gente?



forse è piu giovane di noi


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Comunque devo sicuramente mandarla a fare in culo....


Come analisi non mi pare una delle più introspettive... comunque... vedi tu.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse è piu giovane di noi


quello è sicuro.il bastone della nostra vecchiaia


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Senti, ma gli alberi nelle voliere proprio non mi cala.
> 
> A meno che non stiamo parlando di volatili grandi grandi.



si allevano anche le are, che sono giganti, ne ha una in casa che parla
ha tagliato qualche robinia del nostro bosco
comunque, per concludere la storia, ieri mi ha invita ad andare a piacenza con lui 3 giorni ed io ho declinato e gli ho detto: però, anche tu eh....:singleeye:


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> il nulla




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché joey si ricorda tutto quello che scrive la gente?



dello pseudo commilitone presentato al tramonto me lo ricordo pure io:mrgreen:


----------



## Steven (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Comunque devo sicuramente mandarla a fare in culo....


Ma no dai cazz... non puoi..ragionatela un po' di più!


----------



## Eretteo (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Comunque devo sicuramente mandarla a fare in culo....


Non e' che ce la mandi tu.
E' lei che vuole andarci.
Cosa aspetti?
Cogli il meteorite finche' e' in orbita!
Rilascia il nihil obstat.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dello pseudo commilitone presentato al tramonto me lo ricordo pure io:mrgreen:



E' che certe cose sono realmente indimenticabili.


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che certe cose sono realmente indimenticabili.



chissà l'mp delle meraviglie che roba da leccarsi i baffi!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> chissà l'mp delle meraviglie che roba da leccarsi i baffi!


A me non è mai arrivato e considero il mondo un posto brutto e cattivo anche per questo.


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me non è mai arrivato e considero il mondo un posto brutto e cattivo anche per questo.



idem
ma a Luna hai chiesto?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> idem
> ma a Luna hai chiesto?


Ma quella poi mi manda le foto dei piedi.


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quella poi mi manda le foto dei piedi.



potrebbe andarti peggio!:mrgreen:

mo' provo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> potrebbe andarti peggio!:mrgreen:
> 
> mo' provo



Oh, se ci riesci poi passa, mi raccomando.


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, se ci riesci poi passa, mi raccomando.



ok!
ma a te come suonano 'ste promesse non mantenute?
tipo chiacchiere e distintivo?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok!
> ma a te come suonano 'ste promesse non mantenute?
> tipo chiacchiere e distintivo?


A me non ha mai promesso di passarmi nulla il Micione, quindi non so dirti. Io vorrei solo che er Micio fosse mio parente tipo, chessò, uno zio. Che bello sarebbe.


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me non ha mai promesso di passarmi nulla il Micione, quindi non so dirti. Io vorrei solo che er Micio fosse mio parente tipo, chessò, uno zio. Che bello sarebbe.



in questi casi dicesi *IL* zio:mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Comunque *devo sicuramente *mandarla a fare in culo....


Come mai questa sicurezza ? se posso.....


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amico..mattina nera,per colpa di femmina bastarda...poi previsioni mi rompono le palle..da stanotte arriva nuvola dedicata ...nevichera'fino a domenica sera..quindi babsi proprio se ne puo andare .a Ostia a leccare il calippo...che mi sembra come eleganza e stile sia di quel livello.


Allora Lothar io non ti conosco e tu non conosci me, ma questa tua uscita senza che io ti abbia minimamente insultato nè fatto nulla per meritarmela, dimostra il tuo grande livello di elevazione culturale(altro che scrivere da robottino...).
Se poi joey, Chiara, Il Conte e tutti quanti vogliono continuare a far finta di niente, a ridersela alla grande e a giustificarti SOLO perchè ormai ti conoscono e sei vecchio del forum e tutte ste gran cazzate qua, facessero pure; io so solo che questa potevi risparmiartela alla grande perchè sei risultato solo un gran cafone.
Il calippo dallo a tua moglie o anche a tua figlia, vedi come lo sanno leccare bene, altrochè, m'hanno insegnato loro.
E chi prova a dire di lasciare fuori i figli lo lincio...perchè se è vero che Lothar ha sessant'anni potrebbe davvero essere mio padre e io sua figlia, quindi non è che un'età diventa sacra e pura solo perchè si parla dei tuoi figli, e tutto il resto della gioventù puoi pure insultarlo allegramente senza problemi.
Ma che cazzo
Un po' di educazione, per lo meno
Ripeto, se ti rode grattati, non te la prendere col primo stronzo che passa, e cioè in questo caso io, che non mi va proprio di cominciare a litigare come ho troppe volte visto fare sul forum, SENZA nessuna motivazione, soprattutto.
Davvero Lothar evitiamo per piacere
Non capisco perchè ci devi mettere di mezzo l'insulto
Dall'altezza dei tuoi sessant'anni 
Dalla torre della tua saggezza
Ecco come reagiscono i "veri" adulti...
complimentoni davvero


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non perdo tempo con le maraglie tipo babsi


....

Vedo che insisti.
Glisso, davvero, che mi son cadute le braccia.
Sessant'anni.
SESSANT'ANNI!!!
Mai stata così contenta di essere ME, e di averne 24.
Ora vai pure in pace
apa:


----------



## Daniele (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Dice le solite banalità che comunque la colpa e al 50% con me, si è sentita un pò trascurata negli ultimi mesi.....e caspità che regalino mi ha fatto.
> Il ragazzo già si è messo con una 20enne e la trattata una schifezza, per cui io che sono una persona riflessiva e poco instintiva dopo una attenta valutazione dell'amore che provo per lei, ho raccolto anche un pò i cocci, e oggi lei sembra mansueta come un cagnolino che vuole far pace.
> Io non mi sono nemmeno sognato di andare a rapportarmi con un ragazzo con la metà dei miei anni, se lei a aperto le gambe e chiaro che il pischello si è fiondato all grande...


COn più gentilezza di me, dille questo:

"E' vero che il 50% della colpa della trascuratezza spetta a me, ma la colpa della tua troiaggine spetta a te al 100%" vedi che forse cambierà un poco.

Scusa le paroile, ma tua moglie merita adesso un poco di randello in testa, forse rinsavisce.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> COn più gentilezza di me, dille questo:
> 
> "E' vero che il 50% della colpa della trascuratezza spetta a me, ma la colpa della tua troiaggine spetta a te al 100%" vedi che forse cambierà un poco.
> 
> Scusa le paroile, ma tua moglie merita adesso un poco di randello in testa, forse rinsavisce.


:mrgreen:

Ciao Daniele, come stai?


----------



## devastata (20 Febbraio 2013)

Io lo trovo in splendida forma, pure più buono del solito. Mi mancava.


----------



## Indeciso (20 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> COn più gentilezza di me, dille questo:"E' vero che il 50% della colpa della trascuratezza spetta a me, ma la colpa della tua troiaggine spetta a te al 100%" vedi che forse cambierà un poco.Scusa le paroile, ma tua moglie merita adesso un poco di randello in testa, forse rinsavisce.


Bavo Daniele, una randellata in faccia ci sta tutta e poi via...lasciala andare verso il nulla.....opps, volevo dire il 22enne che altro non é che il nulla....


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dai non toccarmi babsi
> è la mia nipotina...
> dai su...
> so ragazze...dai...
> ...



Conte ti sfugge una PICCOLA cosa.
E' lui che ha cominciato.
Io rispondevo al thread dicendo la mia ed è sbucato fuori e mi ha scritto che mi rubinava perchè avevo scritto delle cazzate.
Io gli rispondo, a tono, e lui mi insulta.
E non venitemi a dire che _vai a leccare i calippi_ e _maraglia _erano detti in senso affettivo.
Un po' di obbiettività, che diamine.
Sapete la cosa che odio di più dei forum?
E' che dato che ormai abbiamo familiarizzato con un dato utente, ci è amico e tutta sta roba qua, qualsiasi cosa dice va bene, e anche se spara delle indicibili boiate, insulta o sbaglia palesemente, si è tentati a difenderlo, a spalleggiarlo, o anche solo a non dire che ha effettivamente esagerato; SOLO perchè lo conosciamo.
Cosa che nella vita reale agiamo esattamente al contrario.
Si chiama se vogliamo nonnismo, ed è una delle cose che mi da più urto.
Per farvi un esempio, io posso adorare qualcuno qui dentro, o può anche starmi simpatico, ma se spara una gran cazzata non ce la faccio a non palesargliela.
Come è successo con Lothar(piano, prima che gli parta il solito egocentrismo a palla paleso esplicitamente che non è che lo adorassi, ma nemmeno mi stava sulle balle, insomma, quindi rapporto pacifico e stop), sapevo che se gli avessi risposto per le rime sarebbe successo il casotto e magari da ora si scatenerà un'antipatia reciproca assurda ed immotivata, infatti quasi quasi volevo evitare; ma poi mi son detta: "perchè dovrei starmi zitta dal momento che vengo offesa? perchè non dovrei dire la mia??"
Ora mi dispiace se lui continuerà cogli insulti, ma davvero qua dentro dovreste cercare di DOSARE le parole, a volte.


----------



## ilnikko (20 Febbraio 2013)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Bavo Daniele, una randellata in faccia ci sta tutta e poi via...lasciala andare verso il nulla.....opps, volevo dire il 22enne che altro non é che il nulla....


Fosse così facile...la randellata ci sta' tutta (piu' o meno) ma il lasciarla andare è tutta un altra musica. Imho.


----------



## Gian (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Sapete la cosa che odio di più dei forum?
> E' che dato che ormai abbiamo familiarizzato con un dato utente, ci è amico e tutta sta roba qua, qualsiasi cosa dice va bene, e anche se spara delle indicibili boiate, insulta o sbaglia palesemente, si è tentati a difenderlo, a spalleggiarlo, o anche solo a non dire che ha effettivamente esagerato; SOLO perchè lo conosciamo.
> Cosa che nella vita reale agiamo esattamente al contrario.
> Si chiama se vogliamo nonnismo, ed è una delle cose che mi da più urto.
> ...


approvazione
di persone che godono di questo strano privilegio qui ce ne
sono almeno dieci.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte ti sfugge una PICCOLA cosa.
> E' lui che ha cominciato.
> Io rispondevo al thread dicendo la mia ed è sbucato fuori e mi ha scritto che mi rubinava perchè avevo scritto delle cazzate.
> Io gli rispondo, a tono, e lui mi insulta.
> ...



Francamente no. Almeno per me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte ti sfugge una PICCOLA cosa.
> E' lui che ha cominciato.
> Io rispondevo al thread dicendo la mia ed è sbucato fuori e mi ha scritto che mi rubinava perchè avevo scritto delle cazzate.
> Io gli rispondo, a tono, e lui mi insulta.
> ...




non è nonnismo, si chiama querelle des anciens et des modernes 
nel senso di giovani e vecchi

ti sei sentita offesa da Lothar?
hai fatto bene a rispondergli per le rime, e sei stata molto arguta nel farlo
quando ti ho scritto di leggere tra le righe non intendevo riprenderti o difenderlo, semplicemente *segnalartelo
*perchè ogni eventuale scontro tra due utenti come voi non è ad armi pari, e il motivo l'hai già spiegato bene tu
(60 vs 24)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> approvazione
> di persone che godono di questo strano privilegio qui ce ne
> sono almeno dieci.



tu vaffanculo, ma proprio di cuore


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu vaffanculo, ma proprio di cuore


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHH!!!


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è nonnismo, si chiama querelle des anciens et des modernes
> nel senso di giovani e vecchi
> 
> ti sei sentita offesa da Lothar?
> ...



però la maleducazione gratuita ce la si aspetta al limite dal 24enne, non dall'altro.
Lothar non si è comportato da signore perchè comunque Babsi è stata educata.
Cosa che non si può dire di lui, quindi a mio giudizio "la saggezza" che dovrebbe essere prpria dell'avanzare dell' età  in questo caso decade totalmente


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Allora Lothar io non ti conosco e tu non conosci me, ma questa tua uscita senza che io ti abbia minimamente insultato nè fatto nulla per meritarmela, dimostra il tuo grande livello di elevazione culturale(altro che scrivere da robottino...).
> Se poi joey, Chiara, Il Conte e tutti quanti vogliono continuare a far finta di niente, a ridersela alla grande e a giustificarti SOLO perchè ormai ti conoscono e sei vecchio del forum e tutte ste gran cazzate qua, facessero pure; io so solo che questa potevi risparmiartela alla grande perchè sei risultato solo un gran cafone.
> Il calippo dallo a tua moglie o anche a tua figlia, vedi come lo sanno leccare bene, altrochè, m'hanno insegnato loro.
> E chi prova a dire di lasciare fuori i figli lo lincio...perchè se è vero che Lothar ha sessant'anni potrebbe davvero essere mio padre e io sua figlia, quindi non è che un'età diventa sacra e pura solo perchè si parla dei tuoi figli, e tutto il resto della gioventù puoi pure insultarlo allegramente senza problemi.
> ...


Dai Babsi
si fa per ridere
non prenderla sul personale...

Ma con questo post
lui risponderà

giovin donzella
a me frega un casso di te...

Babsi
dai...

fai la brava...

sii comprensiva...

No?


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu vaffanculo, ma proprio di cuore


Cuoto!

ahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è nonnismo, si chiama querelle des anciens et des modernes
> nel senso di giovani e vecchi
> 
> ti sei sentita offesa da Lothar?
> ...


60 li avrai tu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> però la maleducazione gratuita la si aspetta al limite dal 24enne, non dall'altro.
> *Lothar non si è comportato da signore* perchè comunque Babsi è stata educata.
> Cosa che non si può dire di lui, quindi a mio giudizio la saggezza in questo caso decade totalmente.




certo che no
però non credo che riusciremo mai a insegnargliele noi, qui sul forum, certe delicatezze che non ha ancora appreso
questo discorso torna fuori periodicamente, perchè ogni tanto ha di queste uscite

è giusto che babsi ribadisca da parte sua, che noi andiamo ogni volta a rincarare lo trovo superfluo

però è una mia idea


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Babsi
> si fa per ridere
> non prenderla sul personale...
> 
> ...


visto???sorpreso che sia difese da novelle maestre....chi l'avrebbe mai detto..non le facevo maestre petulanti.
Poi amico e'destino no???lei me ne ha dette di tutti i colori....io ho risposto con una frase,che non e'assolutamente offensiva...e giu'fucilate..ahahahah..piango sai.....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte ti sfugge una PICCOLA cosa.
> E' lui che ha cominciato.
> Io rispondevo al thread dicendo la mia ed è sbucato fuori e mi ha scritto che mi rubinava perchè avevo scritto delle cazzate.
> Io gli rispondo, a tono, e lui mi insulta.
> ...


Ma dai figurati se ti rubinava
il sommo...dai...

Ma qualo nonnismo
mica è una maestra di vita lui eh?

L'è bon come el pan
Ma quali insulti dai...su...

Ecco brava
e tu pensi che sia possibile 
cambiare modo di esprimersi 
a lothar? Eh?

Lui pensa di dire quello che va detto no?

SUl rosso ti dico una cosa...
E' na battaglia persa ed è inutile accanirsici.
Sai sono andato in cortocircuito tempo fa.
Perchè dopo aver lottato proprio contro quella cosa che hai scritto, inconsapevolmente ne divenni vittima.

Perchè smantellata na cricca, se ne fece un'altra.

E appunto ho capito che l'unico sistema per combattere quella cosa rossa lì...
è fregarsene di tutto e di tutti

e stare a equidistanza da tutto e da tutti

sforzarzi di commentare un contenuto al di là di chi lo scrive o meno.

Ovvio che mi sono giocato a mio favore tutte le accuse che mi hanno rivolto no?

Però tornando su Lothar, 
quello che tu nn vedi è che penso che hai fatto ridere di cuore moltissimi di noi...
Hai scritto un bellissimo post contro il sommo lothar
ma hai solo messo a parole
un sacco di cose che altre persone avevano già capito.

Perchè non le postano tu dirai?

Semplice perchè sanno che è parlare al vento.

Lavar la testa ai mussi no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHH!!!





Tebe ha detto:


> Cuoto!
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahaha



'zzo ridete?

quotatemelo prima che me lo affondinooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :mrgreen:

:rock:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> approvazione
> di persone che godono di questo strano privilegio qui ce ne
> sono almeno dieci.


Ma come dieci? Eh?
Non erano sette e mezzo eh?

E guarda me...
Guardami bene

Io ne ho sedici al seguito...ma una di loro mi ha tradito...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è nonnismo, si chiama querelle des anciens et des modernes
> nel senso di giovani e vecchi
> 
> ti sei sentita offesa da Lothar?
> ...


Chiara, per nonnismo intendevo il fatto che un nuovo utente, o cmq un utente che è qui da poco, gode sicuramente di meno simpatie piuttosto di uno che è qui da millenni e quindi viene valutato di più per ciò che è che per ciò che dice e scrive.
Sì insomma, Lothar potrà pure esservi amico, un BER MICION TVTB come dice joey o Il Grande Onnipotente (Conte cosa hai fumato??), ma se dice na cazzata, dice na cazzata, se insulta insulta, non è che uno può passarci sempre sopra solo perchè è Lothar se la fa sempre fuori dal vaso, insomma.
Che poi che un nuovo utente debba ancora farsi conoscere ci sta, ci sta tutta davvero e lo capisco; ma quando l'insulto è palese, lì per dire che uno ha sbagliato, che sia babsi, er micetto rampante, Chiara o Tebe o Joey, non è che ci vuole un genio, eh.
Se sbagli sbagli.
E qui un micione ha fatto _miao_ senza che io gli avessi tirato la coda.
M'ha pure soffiato contro se è per questo.
Ripeto, il pelo arruffato.
Ma io sai che c'è, so tigre e i micetti me li magno a colazione, tiè!
(Si faccio la demente...almeno spero che almeno così si stemperi un po' la cosa.....
Che davvero io non so venuta qui a mette zizzania, giammai)


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che no
> però non credo che riusciremo mai a insegnargliele noi, qui sul forum, certe delicatezze che non ha ancora appreso
> questo discorso torna fuori periodicamente, perchè ogni tanto ha di queste uscite
> 
> ...


Lothar leggi qui
sanno di essere maestre
ammettono che non riusciranno mai 
a insegnarti certe delicatezze...

Credimi Matra
Un tempo fui rammollito
e non servivo a nessuno

poi andai a scuola dal sommo
con i risultati che ora sono 
sotto tutti gli occhi di tutti...

Capitolo Primo
Gnocca
Amici
Sangiovese

e 

At salut!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Babsi
> si fa per ridere
> non prenderla sul personale...
> 
> ...


vedi amico per me faccenda chiusa....perche'se il post l'avessi scritto tu.allora si che mi sarei offeso,Tu non sei virtuale...e sei un'amico..Babsi ne l'uno nell'altro..quindi non mi tocca.Poi non ha senso dell'ironia Conte..come del resto le maestrucole che la difendono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Chiara, per nonnismo intendevo il fatto che un nuovo utente, o *cmq un utente che è qui da poco, gode sicuramente di meno simpatie piuttosto di uno che è qui da millenni e quindi viene valutato di più per ciò che è che per ciò che dice e scrive.*
> Sì insomma, Lothar potrà pure esservi amico, un BER MICION TVTB come dice joey o Il Grande Onnipotente (Conte cosa hai fumato??), ma se dice na cazzata, dice na cazzata, se insulta insulta, non è che uno può passarci sempre sopra solo perchè è Lothar se la fa sempre fuori dal vaso, insomma.
> Che poi che un nuovo utente debba ancora farsi conoscere ci sta, ci sta tutta davvero e lo capisco; ma quando l'insulto è palese, lì per dire che uno ha sbagliato, che sia babsi, er micetto rampante, Chiara o Tebe o Joey, non è che ci vuole un genio, eh.
> Se sbagli sbagli.
> ...


mi permetto di contraddirti
tu sei qui da poco, ma riscuoti senz'altro la mia simpatia per quello che scrivi, e per come lo scrivi


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> visto???sorpreso che sia difese da novelle maestre....chi l'avrebbe mai detto..non le facevo maestre petulanti.
> Poi amico e'destino no???lei me ne ha dette di tutti i colori....io ho risposto con una frase,che non e'assolutamente offensiva...e giu'fucilate..ahahahah..piango sai.....


Ma prendi il mitra no?
Dove hai messo il gatto con il mitra?
Aspetta che posto il nostro video....

[video=youtube;YmRitHAjQxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmRitHAjQxw[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Chiara, per nonnismo intendevo il fatto che un nuovo utente, o cmq un utente che è qui da poco, gode sicuramente di meno simpatie piuttosto di uno che è qui da millenni e quindi viene valutato di più per ciò che è che per ciò che dice e scrive.
> Sì insomma, Lothar potrà pure esservi amico, un BER MICION TVTB come dice joey o Il Grande Onnipotente (Conte cosa hai fumato??), ma se dice na cazzata, dice na cazzata, se insulta insulta, non è che uno può passarci sempre sopra solo perchè è Lothar se la fa sempre fuori dal vaso, insomma.
> Che poi che un nuovo utente debba ancora farsi conoscere ci sta, ci sta tutta davvero e lo capisco; ma quando l'insulto è palese, lì per dire che uno ha sbagliato, che sia babsi, er micetto rampante, Chiara o Tebe o Joey, non è che ci vuole un genio, eh.
> Se sbagli sbagli.
> ...


Lo smeraldo e'il mio.pace e bene tigre...ocio che sono gatto si..ma mammone...quindi molto pericoloso.anche per la tigre...:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi amico per me faccenda chiusa....perche'se il post l'avessi scritto tu.allora si che mi sarei offeso,Tu non sei virtuale...e sei un'amico..Babsi ne l'uno nell'altro..quindi non mi tocca.Poi non ha senso dell'ironia Conte..come del resto le maestrucole che la difendono.


Ecco appunto non ha senso dell'ironia
ma anche babsi dei è giovane intelligente e scaltra

amico tiriamola dalla nostra parte

no?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo smeraldo e'il mio.pace e bene tigre...ocio che sono gatto si..ma mammone...quindi molto pericoloso.anche per la tigre...:mrgreen:


Ecco visto babsi?
Il sommo è magnanimo
spara verde e non rosso

perchè appunto

sembra che sia permaloso
ma in realtà non se la prende

ha la pellaccia dura

e nove vite...


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Babsi
> si fa per ridere
> non prenderla sul personale...
> 
> ...


...
Conte....
ahahahhahahahaha
:up:
..
Tu dici..?
Carità per i poveri vegliardi?
Ma se mi s'attaccano alla giugulare così perchè all'improvviso gli parte la bussola e dan di matto, io che devo fare, apparte rimetterli al loro posto, cioè sul seggiolone?

(citandoti:
ma si fa per ridere.....
non prenderla sul personale......)


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Chiara, per nonnismo intendevo il fatto che un nuovo utente, o cmq un utente che è qui da poco, gode sicuramente di meno simpatie piuttosto di uno che è qui da millenni e quindi viene valutato di più per ciò che è che per ciò che dice e scrive.
> Sì insomma, Lothar potrà pure esservi amico, un BER MICION TVTB come dice joey o Il Grande Onnipotente (Conte cosa hai fumato??), ma se dice na cazzata, dice na cazzata, se insulta insulta, non è che uno può passarci sempre sopra solo perchè è Lothar se la fa sempre fuori dal vaso, insomma.
> Che poi che un nuovo utente debba ancora farsi conoscere ci sta, ci sta tutta davvero e lo capisco; ma quando l'insulto è palese, lì per dire che uno ha sbagliato, che sia babsi, er micetto rampante, Chiara o Tebe o Joey, non è che ci vuole un genio, eh.
> Se sbagli sbagli.
> ...



Babsi
premetto che mi hai fatto ridere concordando 
su più o meno tutto ciò che hai detto
ma scusa se mi permetto ma non è che hai scoperto l'acqua calda ...
insomma Lothy è Lothy
ed è bello che sia così ...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...
> Conte....
> ahahahhahahahaha
> :up:
> ...


Attaccarsi alla giugolare?
Ma cosa dici
il peggio è che ti infili quella manina sotto la gonna no?

Tu sai che devi fare?

RIDERCI SU.

Non ti ha attaccato...

Non ha mai attaccato nessuno il sommo

si è sempre e solo





difeso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Babsi
> premetto che mi hai fatto ridere concordando
> su più o meno tutto ciò che hai detto
> ma scusa se mi permetto ma non è che hai scoperto l'acqua calda ...
> ...


Ehm ehm
arrivi tardi
l'ho già detto io....

pensi con la mia testa?

abbiamo gli stessi pensieri?


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che no
> però non credo che riusciremo mai a insegnargliele noi, qui sul forum, certe delicatezze che non ha ancora appreso
> questo discorso torna fuori periodicamente, perchè ogni tanto ha di queste uscite
> 
> ...



E' vero, la penso come te su tutto, però mettiti nei panni di Babsi.
Lei è nuova e deve ancora prendere certe misure.
Anche noi ci abbiamo messo un pò, no?
Pochi mesi fa anche io mi sono irritata con lothar perchè mi continuava a dare della troia velatamente, vedi i sassi.
E credo che anche tu, prima di raggiungere la saggezza, abbia avuto i tuoi irriti.

Se non rimarchiamo in maniera bonaria e ogni tanto queste cose di lothar, manchiamo verso i nuovi.
Soprattutto quando hanno ragione.
E secondo me ce l'ha B.
Poi è chiusa qui.
Quante volte io e lothar ce ne siamo dette di tutte?
Anzi. Lui.
Io non l'ho mai insultato, ma ho imparato a conoscerlo e ha altri pregi.

Impareranno a conoscersi anche loro.


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai figurati se ti rubinava
> il sommo...dai...
> 
> Ma qualo nonnismo
> ...


Altro che ridere di cuore Conte, io penso piuttosto che rimane più comodo e meno pericoloso non esporsi e non dirle certe cose, non perchè sappiamo che l'altro non cambierà, quanto piuttosto perchè siam pigri e non vogliamo rogne, tutto qui.
E ti dirò, fate anche bene.
Non sai quante volte mi sono pentita, io, di questa mia boccaccia.
Quante diatribe inutili mi sarei risparmiata ad essere semplicemente un po' più fifona.
Ma col tempo sto imparando a stemperarmi, a saper trattenermi quando non serve, e ti dirò, è bello saper dosare se stessi.


----------



## geko (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar leggi qui
> sanno di essere maestre
> ammettono che non riusciranno mai
> a insegnarti certe delicatezze...
> ...


Vero. Anch'io tempo fa criticai il modo di esprimersi del sommo Lothy... Ma ammetto che intimamente muoio dalla voglia di fare leggere quelle frasi alla persona a cui Lothy le rivolse perché ci sarebbe da sbellicarsi dalle risate. Prima o poi lo fo'. :rotfl:

Poi me la presi anche perché mi disse che ero *invornito* e *patacca* e invece avea ragiun!!! :rotfl:

Quindi W Lothy sempre e comunque.

Lothy, perdoNIli perché non sanno quello che fanno.

Ma scommetto che anche Babsi presto imparerà a leggerlo _dal verso giusto_. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero, la penso come te su tutto, però mettiti nei panni di Babsi.
> Lei è nuova e deve ancora prendere certe misure.
> Anche noi ci abbiamo messo un pò, no?
> Pochi mesi fa anche io mi sono irritata con lothar perchè mi continuava a dare della troia velatamente, vedi i sassi.
> ...


Tebe perchè tu non sai
che cosa ha passato Lothy qui dentro
agli esordi

fu un massacro
ma io ero al suo fianco che combattevo strenuamente

finalmente anch'io 
un amico del cuore!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La prima sparata galattica fu che lui considera tutte quelle che tradiscono
delle troie no?

Ma lui disse, perchè se non lo fossero, 
non tradirebbero no?

Il pensiero lothariano
è sempre terra terra
basilare

non è mai articolato.

Poi uno andò a lamentarsi da lui dicendo che si era innamorato.
E lui rispose per forza: sei invornito.

E vanti...vanti...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Altro che ridere di cuore Conte, io penso piuttosto che rimane più comodo e meno pericoloso non esporsi e non dirle certe cose, non perchè sappiamo che l'altro non cambierà, quanto piuttosto perchè siam pigri e non vogliamo rogne, tutto qui.
> E ti dirò, fate anche bene.
> Non sai quante volte mi sono pentita, io, di questa mia boccaccia.
> Quante diatribe inutili mi sarei risparmiata ad essere semplicemente un po' più fifona.
> Ma col tempo sto imparando a stemperarmi, a saper trattenermi quando non serve, e ti dirò, è bello saper dosare se stessi.


Ma nel caso di Lothar
è tutto inutile

no?

Saper dosare sè stessi.
é saggezza.

Non credere Babsi
ne ho imparate di cose
a furia di legnate sul groppone, no?

Si essere spontanei 
nn va mai bene.

E' da sciocchi.

Dobbiamo sempre pensare 
a chi ci rivolgiamo

in un senso o nell'altro.
Per non dare perle ai porci
e per non mancare di rispetto a nessuno.

Soprattutto a noi stessi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Vero. Anch'io tempo fa criticai il modo di esprimersi del sommo Lothy... Ma ammetto che intimamente muoio dalla voglia di fare leggere quelle frasi alla persona a cui Lothy le rivolse perché ci sarebbe da sbellicarsi dalle risate. Prima o poi lo fo'. :rotfl:
> 
> Poi me la presi anche perché mi disse che ero *invornito* e *patacca* e invece avea ragiun!!! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Visto?
Ma noi la vediamo da maschi no?
Se traduciamo il suo invornito i conti tornano no?
Sei innamorato di una sposata?
Sei invornito, perchè non può darti nulla di quello che tu hai bisogno no?

Ma si che perdona lothar
è molto permaloso
ma non tiene mai rancora

si dimentica tutto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero, la penso come te su tutto, però mettiti nei panni di Babsi.
> Lei è nuova e deve ancora prendere certe misure.
> Anche noi ci abbiamo messo un pò, no?
> Pochi mesi fa anche io mi sono irritata con lothar perchè mi continuava a dare della troia velatamente, vedi i sassi.
> ...


Lo spero e me lo auguro.
Perchè in effetti a differenza che con altri utenti con Lothar non ci avevo scambiato granchè di chiacchiere, e poi per due parole che ci rivolgiamo se ne esce fuori con un _ma vai a leccare i calippi_ o na roba del genere, e quindi io boh, ci so rimasta n'attimino così, diciamo pure infastidita


----------



## geko (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Ma noi la vediamo da maschi no?
> Se traduciamo il suo invornito i conti tornano no?
> Sei innamorato di una sposata?
> ...


Esatto. Ecco perché ripete sempre le stesse cose, no? Il cell segreto, la mia 'amica', i 'modestamente', le ginocchiere per il sesso orale,,,, le virgole in eccesso. Perché se ne dimentica tutte le volte! :rotfl::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...
> Conte....
> ahahahhahahahaha
> :up:
> ...


Ehhhhhhhhh, mò.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm ehm
> arrivi tardi
> l'ho già detto io....
> 
> ...



Scusami non lo faccio più 
non prendere provvedimenti ti pprego 
staro più attenta la prossima volta...
Mi rimangio tutto
............


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo smeraldo e'il mio.pace e bene tigre...ocio che sono gatto si..ma mammone...quindi molto pericoloso.anche per la tigre...:mrgreen:


I gatti al massimo mi inteneriscono, ber micione.

e cmq anche le tigrotte sanno essere tenere, quando vogliono


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe perchè tu non sai
> che cosa ha passato Lothy qui dentro
> agli esordi
> 
> ...


Teeeenero
UFFI
Anche io voglio un amico del cuore del forum

Chi si candida?


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Babsi
> premetto che mi hai fatto ridere concordando
> su più o meno tutto ciò che hai detto
> ma scusa se mi permetto ma non è che hai scoperto l'acqua calda ...
> ...


Luna ma chi lo conosce?
Io lo sto scoprendo ora.
Con le sue frasettine simpatiche da robottino e le sue uscite bislacche da micetto cor pelo arruffato.
però è vero ho notato anche che è uno che sa fare un passo indietro se capisce di aver sbagliato o quantomeno esagerato...e la cosa devo dir mi garba.
Giuro che non l'ho carezzato ar micetto per indurgli questa reazione
:mexican:
Oddio....ecco fatto.
Ora mi avete fatto ripensare al mio VERO micione e mi manca da morire.


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehhhhhhhhh, mò.



Eh vabbè, era per dire.
Espressioni colorite per rendere l'idea.
Cmq zitto tu.
Qui la gente ti vuole molto più bene di ciò che pensi.
Soprattutto quella che ti attacca, poi.
Appena hai accennato che sparivi hanno letteralmente srotolato il tappetino rosso.
Poi non so com'è andata a finire perchè mi sono persa le successive credo MILLE pagine di discussione.
Però son contenta che ora sei qui.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Luna ma chi lo conosce?
> Io lo sto scoprendo ora.
> Con le sue frasettine simpatiche da robottino e le sue uscite bislacche da micetto cor pelo arruffato.
> *però è vero ho notato anche che è uno che sa fare un passo indietro se capisce di aver sbagliato o quantomeno esagerato...e la cosa devo dir mi garba.*
> ...


non ci siamo ....
Poi sul fatto" capisce di aver sbagliato"
men che meno...
Lothy
è esonerato dallo ssbagliare 
Questa parola non fa parte neppure del suo vocabolario...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Luna ma chi lo conosce?
> Io lo sto scoprendo ora.
> Con le sue frasettine simpatiche da robottino e le sue uscite bislacche da micetto cor pelo arruffato.
> però è vero ho notato anche che è uno che sa fare un passo indietro se capisce di aver sbagliato o quantomeno esagerato...e la cosa devo dir mi garba.
> ...


Babsi...come penso tu veda qua'ci sto poco...ma ti diro'che qdo ho visto le''risse verbali''tra utenti,mi hanno infastidito non poco,perche'le trovo infantili....cque ci tenevo a dire che il riferimento al calippo l'hai frainteso..figurati se mi pemetterei una simile bassezza.Non mi conosci mia cara...ma sono l'esatto contrario..distinzione e classe.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Esatto. Ecco perché ripete sempre le stesse cose, no? Il cell segreto, la mia 'amica', i 'modestamente', le ginocchiere per il sesso orale,,,, le virgole in eccesso. Perché se ne dimentica tutte le volte! :rotfl::up:


Sai che pensavo fosse demenza senile?
Poi mi sono accorto che lui si ricorda benissimo solo di certe cose
Clienti che non hanno pagato per dirtene una...
Fornitori da pagare...

Pensa che una volta la direttrice di una banca ha giocato la carta scollatura vertiginosa per irretirlo...
Ma lui non c'è cascato...

Si dimentica di certe cose
perchè per lui 
quelle cose

non sono importanti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusami non lo faccio più
> non prendere provvedimenti ti pprego
> staro più attenta la prossima volta...
> Mi rimangio tutto
> ............


Brava.
:abbraccio::sposi:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Teeeenero
> UFFI
> Anche io voglio un amico del cuore del forum
> 
> Chi si candida?


Beh prenditi rabarbaro no?


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non ci siamo ....
> Poi sul fatto" capisce di aver sbagliato"
> men che meno...
> Lothy
> ...



infatti ho preso il mio primo rubino!
che emozione....
vabè luna ma che c'è di male nel riconoscere i propri errori quando ci si rende conto di aver magari esagerato con le esternazioni di rabbia(immotivate, poi)?
Lothy.....ber micio....sei stato tu vero? 
Tranqui, la tigrotta non ti graffia, è già sazia, per oggi.

Edit: ah no scusate mi sono sbagliata, mi hanno rubinato il post sopra di risposta a joey, non questo!!!
MA PERCHè?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Babsi...come penso tu veda qua'ci sto poco...ma ti diro'che qdo ho visto le''risse verbali''tra utenti,mi hanno infastidito non poco,perche'le trovo infantili....cque ci tenevo a dire che il riferimento al calippo l'hai frainteso..figurati se mi pemetterei una simile bassezza.Non mi conosci mia cara...ma sono l'esatto contrario..distinzione e classe.


Si ma amico
tu lanci messaggi sbagliati con sto avatar da micione
dovresti mettere quello primigenio no?

Cioè non sanno che sei un puma
come micione no?

E vengono lì per fare amicizia
e tu le sbrani mezze....poverine...dai su...

Allora babsi
il riferimento al calippo è:
sei giovane e mangi i gelati no?

Però Lothar ho visto delle ragazze in gelateria a succhiare il calippo e non sai se lo fanno a posta o meno

ma secondo me
ti mandano messaggi subliminali...no?

at salut!

Ma spiega che micione un cazzo
sei un puma.

No?

O gatto selvatico come il tuo...
Che come passatempo
razzia nidi di uccelli no?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> infatti ho preso il mio primo rubino!
> che emozione....
> vabè luna ma che c'è di male nel riconoscere i propri errori quando ci si rende conto di aver magari esagerato con le esternazioni di rabbia(immotivate, poi)?
> Lothy.....ber micio....sei stato tu vero?
> Tranqui, la tigrotta non ti graffia, è già sazia, per oggi.


No.da quando sono qua',dato rubino solo una volta..Stermy...perche'sbeffeggio'la morte di Simoncelli.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> infatti ho preso il mio primo rubino!
> che emozione....
> vabè luna ma che c'è di male nel riconoscere i propri errori quando ci si rende conto di aver magari esagerato con le esternazioni di rabbia(immotivate, poi)?
> Lothy.....ber micio....sei stato tu vero?
> Tranqui, la tigrotta non ti graffia, è già sazia, per oggi.



Ma non aveva detto che ti smeraldava?

Credimi se ti ha rubinato è perchè è così stordito che non capisce più il verde o il rosso.

Ma che te frega dei rubini eh?

Sii superiore a queste sciocchezze...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No.da quando sono qua',dato rubino solo una volta..Stermy...perche'sbeffeggio'la morte di Simoncelli.


E il rubino lothariano
fu la sua condanna a morte.

Il rubino di lothar 
è maledetto.

e fatale!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Lothar
voglio su un vassoio la testa di chi ha rubinato babsi.

Non toccatemi babsi...

che soffro....

dai basi non piangere....

babsi....
andiamo a mangiare un gelato eh?


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh prenditi rabarbaro no?


Non mi vuole più..
l'ultima volta mi ha risposto col culetto girato anche lui, uffi, e dire che gli stavo pure facendo mille sbrodolosi complimenti 
li avrà fraintesi, macchennesò
uffi
povera babsyna
ce l'hanno tutti con lei


...

:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.
> :abbraccio::sposi:


non esageriamo 
bastava l'abbraccio...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar
> voglio su un vassoio la testa di chi ha rubinato babsi.
> 
> Non toccatemi babsi...
> ...


ecco cambiato avatar ...ordine Contesco eseguito...ti piace???e la concorrente della volpe...sembra bellina e simpatica..invece e'terribile assassino..ahahahah

no Conte io non tocco nessuno..anche se oggi ho avuto da dire con tanti,,,,e domattina ancor di piu'per la neve..ormai alle porte...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> infatti ho preso il mio primo rubino!
> che emozione....
> vabè luna ma che c'è di male nel riconoscere i propri errori quando ci si rende conto di aver magari esagerato con le esternazioni di rabbia(immotivate, poi)?
> Lothy.....ber micio....sei stato tu vero?
> ...




Forse perché hai messo 
cmq in smessese e qui non è permesso...:mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Eh vabbè, era per dire.
> Espressioni colorite per rendere l'idea.
> Cmq zitto tu.
> Qui la gente ti vuole molto più bene di ciò che pensi.
> ...


E' questo il post che mi hanno rubinato, maledetti!!
Chi sarà mai stato secondo voi?
Joey.....sei stato tu?
Ma figurati se chi ha il coraggio di darmi il rosso poi ha pure le palle di dirmelo...
Io lo dico ancora non ho mai smeraldato né rubinato nessuno, ma quando lo farò, sicuro che lo dirò, se non altro per far gasare o nel caso contrario rosicare il forumista di turno, sennò che gusto c'è? :mexican:


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Babsi...come penso tu veda qua'ci sto poco...ma ti diro'che qdo ho visto le''risse verbali''tra utenti,mi hanno infastidito non poco,perche'le trovo infantili...._cque ci tenevo a dire che il riferimento al calippo l'hai frainteso..figurati se mi pemetterei una simile bassezza._Non mi conosci mia cara...ma sono l'esatto contrario..distinzione e classe.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma amico
> tu lanci messaggi sbagliati con sto avatar da micione
> dovresti mettere quello primigenio no?
> 
> ...


ahahahahah
sìsì
"sei giovane e mangi i gelati...."
ragazzi e su
era chiaro che il riferimento al calippo era a quello
e che c'è da capire?
che fate lanciate il sasso e nascondete le mani?
giuro che ormai non me la son presa, sennò non sarei qui a riderne con voi, però non prendiamoci in giro per piacere che il riferimento era SOLO quello


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco cambiato avatar ...ordine Contesco eseguito...ti piace???e la concorrente della volpe...sembra bellina e simpatica..invece e'terribile assassino..ahahahah
> 
> no Conte io non tocco nessuno..anche se oggi ho avuto da dire con tanti,,,,e domattina ancor di piu'per la neve..ormai alle porte...


La faina
ci vorrebbe in bocca la fagiana
così capirebbero la lezione di vita!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> sìsì
> "sei giovane e mangi i gelati...."
> ragazzi e su
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> sìsì
> "sei giovane e mangi i gelati...."
> ragazzi e su
> ...


libera di non credere....quanto ti leggo mi viene in mente un filmato,presente le due romane a Osti che chiedono il calippo e ''na birra''????i....non intendevo riferimenti sessuali.-


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar
> voglio su un vassoio la testa di chi ha rubinato babsi.
> 
> Non toccatemi babsi...
> ...



Forse ho trovato il colpevole e pure il movente.
Luna e la sua avversione al mio "cmq".

Ps: Luna "cmq" non è da sms, è solo una pratica semplice utilissima abbreviazione.
Da sms sarebbe scriverti:
"Uè bella k fai gg? k dici usciamo a prend 1gelato? Ah, cpt, hai da fr.
1Kix a dp :****"
:carneval:


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> libera di non credere....quanto ti leggo mi viene in mente un filmato,presente le due romane a Osti che chiedono il calippo e ''na birra''????i....non intendevo riferimenti sessuali.-



APPUNTO.
La finezza delle due burine tamarre in questione e il fatto che le associ a me mi offende ancora di più del fatto che tu avessi potuto intendere che potevo andare a fare qualche bocca sulla salaria, te lo giuro.
Che poi io non sono di roma, già detto e ridetto, e poi non penso che scrivere "na birretta" o "du parole" significa essere cafoni, anzi.
Se permetti mi riconosco una certa proprietà di linguaggio, so usare la lingua italiana e me ne vanto.
Niente battute per favore.
mexican


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> APPUNTO.
> La finezza delle due burine tamarre in questione e il fatto che le associ a me mi offende ancora di più del fatto che tu avessi potuto intendere che potevo andare a fare qualche bocca sulla salaria, te lo giuro.
> Che poi io non sono di roma, già detto e ridetto, e poi non penso che scrivere "na birretta" o "du parole" significa essere cafoni, anzi.
> Se permetti mi riconosco una certa proprietà di linguaggio, so usare la lingua italiana e me ne vanto.
> ...



...mamma mia cosa siete voi donne!!!!pemalosette e rompi balle..senza offesa..eh..basta dire hai un capello storto.ma ne ho conosciute ben di peggio.....curiosita'..qua'dentro un'utente ha scritto piu'o meno la stessa cosa e ne hai riso...non e che a pensar male...???


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Forse ho trovato il colpevole e pure il movente.
> Luna e la sua avversione al mio "cmq".
> 
> Ps: Luna "cmq" non è da sms, è solo una pratica semplice utilissima abbreviazione.
> ...



Niente colpevole 
solo il mmovente anch'io tempo fa
fui ribinata per lo stesso motivo 
Ascoltami Babsi 
qui  non hai completa libertà di parola 
attenta combatti sei ggiovane ed hai ancora le fforze tieni 
per te quello che ti ho appena detto....


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...mamma mia cosa siete voi donne!!!!pemalosette e rompi balle..senza offesa..eh..basta dire hai un capello storto.ma ne ho conosciute ben di peggio.....curiosita'..qua'dentro un'utente ha scritto piu'o meno la stessa cosa e ne hai riso...non e che a pensar male...???



No è diverso.
Mi hanno detto che sono troppo forte quando ho esternazioni da coatta romanaccia (e mi sembrava un complimento sinceramente), mica che somiglio a quelle due zotiche.
Poi, micio, sarà che ho visto il video ma non le potevo sentire nemmeno io (dai su, so troppo cafone e ignoranti, che diamine!), e quindi di venire associata a quelle due non ci sto, no no!
anche perchè sto a ore da roma....
:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte ti sfugge una PICCOLA cosa.
> E' lui che ha cominciato.
> Io rispondevo al thread dicendo la mia ed è sbucato fuori e mi ha scritto che mi rubinava perchè avevo scritto delle cazzate.
> Io gli rispondo, a tono, e lui mi insulta.
> ...


concordo...anche tu non scherzi , però.più che altro a volte usi veemenza nelle tue esternazioni.
beata gioventù, quanta energia mon dieu


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5 anni in meno(22).
> La storia non riesco proprio a capirla e a trovare giustificazioni????


Ciao Lucio!

E' strana la fonte del desiderio, perchè racchiude la temperanza e l'incontinenza, così come la soddisfazione e l'insaziabilità, le prime due si attorcigliano come fil di ferro fin nei nervi che vanno al cuore, l'una per tirare il mordecchio dei cavalli forsennati che spingono le voglie di crescere e di disperdersi, l'altra che ti spinge a desidera qualunque cosa finchè un incerto caso te la pone davanti ed allora puoi mormorare a mezza bocca che quella era sempre stata un tuo gran sogno, le seconde invece si dipanano come i capelli in testa quando tocchi una sfera carica di elettricità, vuoi per premiare la fatica di non essersi lasciati avvilire dalle molte porte che si chiudono quando stai per entrarci, e nel momento in cui riesci a far svelto quel tanto che basta, puoi affermare orgogliosamente che quella era l'unica entrata dalla quale non volevi uscire, vuoi per avere un continuo stimolo fisico più ancora che mentale per non lasciarti morire d'inedia, sniffando benzina e mangiando colla.
In tua moglie, per l'appunto, si colgono queste quattro sfumature che sono lo zenith, il nadir, il ponente ed il levante.
Ma cosa cercano i marinai?
Nulla, se non il confine del mondo.
E Simbad è la versione felice e ricca di un Ulisse che non si soddisfa se non di essere ancora quello che era un tempo e non potrà più tornare, parimenti Magellano ha la fortuna di segnare i confini di mappe che prima d'allora erano bianche, mentre Zheng He si fa latore di uno sconfinamento i cui riflessi si sbiadirono troppo presto.
Ed i piatti sulla tua tavola sono la frugalità e lo sperpero di una donna incompiuta a servirteli, prima di macinare il tuo grano ella s'è fatta macina per te in modo che tu potessi sentire l'eco del tuo respiro mentre gli zoccoli d'una giumenta battevano sul terreno cavo senza fare rumore.
E la macina si consuma tanti più semi trangugia, come il miglio ed il farro che altri hanno piantato ed altri ancora mieteranno mntre tu guardi da lontano con gli occhi di un'effimera la vita che si consuma in fr4etta di un insetto che ha un nome uguale al tuo.
Vorresti essere quel prenditore nell'avena che si domandava dove vanno a finire le anatre d'inverno, ma il tuo romanzo nessuno lo ha mai scritto, e le domande oziose di un bimbetto acuto e stravagante non diventeranno un fiore ambito della letteratura.
Qui si parla di vita.
E la vita è anche avere una moglie che s'innamora della freschezza di un ragazzo più giovane.
E la vita è essere anche vecchi dentro e non accorgersene.
Tua moglie per un verso, tu per l'altro.

Buona fortuna!


----------



## Spider (20 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> E'??????????????? ma che vuol dire???  *è pregna???[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ok, te la sei cercata, scontata e banale.
> 
> naturalmente è.... FREGNA!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> No è diverso.
> Mi hanno detto che sono troppo forte quando ho esternazioni da coatta romanaccia (e mi sembrava un complimento sinceramente), mica che somiglio a quelle due zotiche.
> Poi, micio, sarà che ho visto il video ma non le potevo sentire nemmeno io (dai su, so troppo cafone e ignoranti, che diamine!), e quindi di venire associata a quelle due non ci sto, no no!
> anche perchè sto a ore da roma....
> :mexican:


Ti ha detto no?
E magari per lei è così no?

Ma per capire le diversità:
Io odio il romanaccio.
Sentir parlare i romani mi ha sempre dato fastidio.

Ma de gustibus.
Io adoro sentir parlare in romagnolo, in bolognese, in toscanaccio, e in siciliano.
Sentire na siciliana con la voce bassa che dice...COOOOnte con una o gigantesca...
mi fa morire...

Il video io non l'ho visto e non so a cosa alludi...

Ma guardando il tuo avatar
ti manca il lecca lecca di questa no?



Tu sei giovane
simpatica ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma ricorda che per un vecchio 
a volte la gioventù dà fastidio no?

Per esempio aver per casa mia figlia con le sue amiche...insomma...
io le strozzerei tutte....

ma so bamboccione eh?
Pensa hanno 13 anni...

Ma si credono donne vissute che sanno tutto e di più.

Ora immagina tu...
che sei donna fatta

con le ragazzine...

E mi rendo conto che è un attimo per un vecchio scambiare la vitalità di una giovane, per insolenza no?

Ma sei forte comunque!

Ma tornando a bomba.
Ti faccio una domanda.
Che faresti tu se tua madre
si facesse na storia con uno della tua età?
Che so con un compagno di corso?

Che penseresti babsi?


----------



## babsi (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ha detto no?
> E magari per lei è così no?
> 
> Ma per capire le diversità:
> ...


Come mai questa domanda Conte?
Io ero stata la prima a dir che fagiana è la donna molla la famiglia per l'amante, che prima bisognerebbe pensare a preservare la famiglia e i figli.
Però dicevo anche che magari forse _io_ non farei mai una cosa del genere, né te né tantomeno Lothar; però c'è da prendere atto che evidentemente che chi lo fa, perchè non tutti reagiscono in egual modo ad un sentimento straripante come l'amore che spesso risulta difficile da gestire.

Ad ogni modo tornando alla tua domanda.
Mia madre non farebbe mai una cosa del genere.
E' una donna inossidabile, di principi, di idee, è leale, forte, politicizzata, generosa e irrimediabilmente altruista, è unica, splendida.
Magari io come lei

Non lo farebbe mai non solo per ciò sopra detto, ma anche e soprattutto perchè ama ancora mia padre.
Lei e mio papà rappresentano in assoluto il mio ideale di coppia, che va avanti negli anni nonostante i litigi, le differenze, le difficoltà, i caratteri opposti che però proprio per questo si compensano ed equilibrano l'un con l'altro.
Ma un ideale di coppia vera, però.
Quella coppia che resta unita non solo per salvare il matrimonio e i figli o la faccia, ma perchè c'è ancora unione, amore, complicità, condivisione, alchimia, sesso, sì, non mi vergogno a dirlo e son contenta per loro, perchè una figlia certe cose le capisce da come due persone si comportano fra loro, da come scherzano e si relazionano, e io gli auguro di cuore di restare così per sempre.
:bacissimo:
be non c'è niente da fare io li amo e quanto più sto loro lontano come adesso quanto più me ne rendo conto in ogni fibra di me stessa


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Come mai questa domanda Conte?
> Io ero stata la prima a dir che fagiana è la donna molla la famiglia per l'amante, che prima bisognerebbe pensare a preservare la famiglia e i figli.
> Però dicevo anche che magari forse _io_ non farei mai una cosa del genere, né te né tantomeno Lothar; però c'è da prendere atto che evidentemente che chi lo fa, perchè non tutti reagiscono in egual modo ad un sentimento straripante come l'amore che spesso risulta difficile da gestire.
> 
> ...


Ti ho domandato perchè pensavo a sta qui che si prende na sbandata per uno che ha 22 anni.
Che bello che tu abbia un ideale di coppia.
Fantastico.:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Come mai questa domanda Conte?
> Io ero stata la prima a dir che fagiana è la donna molla la famiglia per l'amante, che prima bisognerebbe pensare a preservare la famiglia e i figli.
> Però dicevo anche che magari forse _io_ non farei mai una cosa del genere, né te né tantomeno Lothar; però c'è da prendere atto che evidentemente che chi lo fa, perchè non tutti reagiscono in egual modo ad un sentimento straripante come l'amore che spesso risulta difficile da gestire.
> 
> ...


hai l'età di mia figlia (anche quella che avevo quando sono rimasta incinta:singleeye e le parole che hai scritto esprimono più o meno  lo stesso concetto che lei ha stampato  nella dedica della sua tesi di laurea.
ora tu puoi giustamente godere della trasgressione dei tuoi vent'anni...ma hai ben chiaro il futuro che vorresti...e che davvero ti auguro.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Come mai questa domanda Conte?
> Io ero stata la prima a dir che fagiana è la donna molla la famiglia per l'amante, che prima bisognerebbe pensare a preservare la famiglia e i figli.
> Però dicevo anche che magari forse _io_ non farei mai una cosa del genere, né te né tantomeno Lothar; però c'è da prendere atto che evidentemente che chi lo fa, perchè non tutti reagiscono in egual modo ad un sentimento straripante come l'amore che spesso risulta difficile da gestire.
> 
> ...


verde per te 
Nella speranza che tu veda sempre la vita così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero, la penso come te su tutto, però mettiti nei panni di Babsi.
> Lei è nuova e deve ancora prendere certe misure.
> Anche noi ci abbiamo messo un pò, no?
> Pochi mesi fa anche io mi sono irritata con lothar perchè mi continuava a dare della troia velatamente, vedi i sassi.
> ...



ti quoto adesso, ti ho approvata circa una 20ina di minuti fa
nel mezzo, ho letto un capitolo del Visconte Dimezzato a mia figlia

che bello, sono tornata e ho letto di madri e figlie
ho pensato anche a te e ai tuoi dolori di figlia


è giusto: non manchiamo verso i nuovi


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti quoto adesso, ti ho approvata circa una 20ina di minuti fa
> nel mezzo, ho letto un capitolo del *Visconte Dimezzato *a mia figlia
> 
> che bello, sono tornata e ho letto di madri e figlie
> ...


Che poi sarebbe l'autobiografia del Conte, vè?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> E' questo il post che mi hanno rubinato, maledetti!!
> Chi sarà mai stato secondo voi?
> *Joey.....sei stato tu?*
> Ma figurati se chi ha il coraggio di darmi il rosso poi ha pure le palle di dirmelo...
> Io lo dico ancora non ho mai smeraldato né rubinato nessuno, ma quando lo farò, sicuro che lo dirò, se non altro per far gasare o nel caso contrario rosicare il forumista di turno, sennò che gusto c'è? :mexican:


No. Io non rubino nè smeraldo, bensì scrivo. E comunque sarà stato qualcuno che non è poi così contento che io sia ancora qui, immagino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi sarebbe l'autobiografia del Conte, vè?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (20 Febbraio 2013)

Questa volta ho pensato seriamente cosa potresti fare carissimo.
Senza offese, senza cattiveria devi spiegare a tua moglie che:

Che anche lei ti ha evidentemente trascurato, ma tu non hai cercato figa altrove
Che lei è un essere umano con bocca e lingua e non servono solo per grandi pompini, ma per parlare.
Che lei adesso è in colpa e se vuole viversi la vita, la porta è solo una e la decisione è sua da fare.
Il punto 3 te lo contesterà, ma non temere, dille che non vedi il motivo per cui tu che non hai fatto nulla di male paghi per la sua profonda immaturità. Poi puoi spiegarle che per diventare madre basta fare sesso, ma per essere madre ci vuole maturità...e così metti in dubbio quello che lei è!
Carissimo, tua moglie ha bisogno di essere un poco demolita per sentirsi meno trascurata, demoliscila per bene, poi aiutala a ricostruire.
Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa volta ho pensato seriamente cosa potresti fare carissimo.
> Senza offese, senza cattiveria devi spiegare a tua moglie che:
> 
> Che anche lei ti ha evidentemente trascurato, ma tu non hai cercato figa altrove
> ...


Speta daniele guarda questo...
[video=youtube;wWsIlpF_wQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWsIlpF_wQA[/video]


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe perchè tu non sai
> che cosa ha passato Lothy qui dentro
> agli esordi
> 
> ...



ma sei...

comunque.
Un pò di sano nonnismo va bene, ma dove si può spiegare alcune dinamiche è meglio farlo.
Non è rimarcare è evitare di farci dare dei _nonnisti_ :unhappy:



Immagino che joey e altri ne sarebbero contenti ma io sono la dolce tebina e aborro i mostrizzamenti nonni.
Quelli sotto i trenta invece, magari...


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Lo spero e me lo auguro.
> Perchè in effetti a differenza che con altri utenti con Lothar non ci avevo scambiato granchè di chiacchiere, e poi per due parole che ci rivolgiamo se ne esce fuori con un _ma vai a leccare i calippi_ o na roba del genere, e quindi io boh, ci so rimasta n'attimino così, diciamo pure infastidita


tranquilla. E' un pò come scajola.  Inconsapevole di quello che dice a volte.
ma è lui.
Vero così.
Con i suoi difetti e i suoi pregi.
Sono certa che saprai vederli.


Lothar comportati bene perchè ti giuro sulle microtette che ti mando una di quelle maledizioni che Man in confronto sembra rocco a vent'anni.


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> I gatti al massimo mi inteneriscono, ber micione.
> 
> e cmq anche le tigrotte sanno essere tenere, quando vogliono



fantastico si è fatto pace.
E la pace regnò su tradinet.

per circa due ore, poi joey da del citrullo a mattia e Ultimo, Ultimo comincia a scrivere di tutto e di più, arriva massinfedele in una delle sue mille identità ( e si chiamerà VandonaLaTravona) e comincia a dire che traviare gli etero è il massimo del godimento, Min sarà davanti al pc paralizzata dal raccapriccio, arriverà Circe in uno dei suoi rari emboli e...



Buona sta maria.
Scusate l'ot.
Torno a cuccia


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquilla. E' un pò come scajola.  Inconsapevole di quello che dice a volte.
> ma è lui.
> Vero così.
> Con i suoi difetti e i suoi pregi.
> ...


io però sto Micione lo devo difendere...
lui è cosi 
tutte tette e culi e cazzi ( il suo).
donne troie e moglie santa (la sua).
che per lui siete tutte troie qui dentro l'avete capito?
oppure no?
rispetta ma poi...troie, troie e troie,
gli parte l'embolo, non riesce a fermarsi, 
 dice allora quello che veramente sente,
pensiero molto semplice:
*donne troie.*
allora è giusto, pane al pane, vino al vino.
per lui ciucci i calippi , è un problema?
devi pure rapportarti al livello della discussione, 
e della provocazione.
altrimenti qui fai mattina.


----------



## babsi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> fantastico si è fatto pace.
> E la pace regnò su tradinet.
> 
> per circa due ore, poi joey da del citrullo a mattia e Ultimo, Ultimo comincia a scrivere di tutto e di più, arriva massinfedele in una delle sue mille identità ( e si chiamerà VandonaLaTravona) e comincia a dire che traviare gli etero è il massimo del godimento, Min sarà davanti al pc paralizzata dal raccapriccio, arriverà Circe in uno dei suoi rari emboli e...
> ...


ahahahaha
Tebe
je t'aime
:up:
Alla fine siamo tutti un'allegra e rissosa famigliola rumorosa, e ci si vuole bene, è questo che conta


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahaha
> Tebe
> je t'aime
> :up:
> Alla fine siamo tutti un'allegra e rissosa famigliola rumorosa, e ci si vuole bene, è questo che conta


N'omo, na donna, n'omo, na donna, na donna, n'omo, n'omo, na donna. :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> approvazione
> di persone che godono di questo strano privilegio qui ce ne
> sono almeno dieci.



Che sò ste capanze ?  

I nomi.
Vogliamo i nomi.














































































































































































































































Cribbio :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi sarebbe l'autobiografia del Conte, vè?


:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io però sto Micione lo devo difendere...
> lui è cosi
> tutte tette e culi e cazzi ( il suo).
> donne troie e moglie santa (la sua).
> ...



ti dirò a me 
di essere considerata Troia o qquant'altro 
da sconosciuti o anche da conosciuti
non mi tocca mminimamente 
so esattamente chi sono e cosa faccio 
il resto è fuffa....


----------



## oscuro (21 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*

Anche ad oscuro sta simpatico "Er micione"poi adoro la romagna.....!


----------



## Gian (21 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu vaffanculo, ma proprio di cuore


grazie sei una vera Signora.
La vera disgrazia è che ti ho confidato cose mie personali.
Buon divertimento con i tuoi pettegolezzi.

e la prossima volta vedi di mandare in affanculo quel grande cornuto di tuo marito .


----------



## Gian (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cuoto!
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahaha



ahahahahahahahahahah

non hai parlato di Mattia....
dopo 1 miliardo di messaggi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> N'omo, na donna, n'omo, na donna, na donna, n'omo, n'omo, na donna. :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tenebroso67 (21 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).
> ...


quando il ToyBoy si rompera' saranno cavoli amari per tua moglie .....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> quando il ToyBoy si rompera' saranno cavoli amari per tua moglie .....


Chi si vede in queste lande...
Ciao Tenebroso
lapidario e saggio come sempre!


----------



## tenebroso67 (22 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi si vede in queste lande...
> Ciao Tenebroso
> lapidario e saggio come sempre!


Caro Conte.... e' sempre un piacere sentirla, e leggere i suoi interventi ..!! :up:


----------



## Fabry (22 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Come mai questa domanda Conte?
> Io ero stata la prima a dir che fagiana è la donna molla la famiglia per l'amante, che prima bisognerebbe pensare a preservare la famiglia e i figli.
> Però dicevo anche che magari forse _io_ non farei mai una cosa del genere, né te né tantomeno Lothar; però c'è da prendere atto che evidentemente che chi lo fa, perchè non tutti reagiscono in egual modo ad un sentimento straripante come l'amore che spesso risulta difficile da gestire.
> 
> ...



Standing ovation :up:


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> non hai parlato di Mattia....
> dopo 1 miliardo di messaggi.


e quindi?
che risposta è.

Comunque, mi sento di tranquillizzarti sulle confidenze fatte alla Matra.
Ho letto che sei dispiaciuto di averle detto alcune cose, ma se ti preoccupa ll fatto che possa fare del pettegolezzo, sbagli.

e rilassati un pò


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Standing ovation :up:


ciao!
è un pò che non ti leggo!


----------



## Fabry (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao!
> è un pò che non ti leggo!



Ciao Tebe,  hai ragione è un bel pò che non scrivo... ma la crisi morde e stò lottando per rimanere a galla... quindi ho poco tempo e soprattutto poca voglia, sorry scuse me


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e quindi?
> che risposta è.
> 
> *Comunque, mi sento di tranquillizzarti sulle confidenze fatte alla Matra.
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Ciao Mi chiamo Lucio, sono sposato da 12 anni, io ho 40 anni e mi amoglie ne ha 38. Abbiamo due bimbi di 11 e 8 anni.
> Vi racconto cosa è successo sotto natale:
> ad un certo punto mia moglie viene e mi dice che vuole la separazione, io cerco di capire il perchè e lei dice di essersi innamorata di un altro uomo.
> *Dopo varie discussioni mi confessa di essersi innamorata di un ragazzo al suo lavoro che ha 16,5  anni in meno(22).*
> ...


16,5?  è il ,5 che mi rappresenta?

scusa la franchezza ma forse lei non è della stessa tua idea riguardo la  vostra vita coniugale,  altrimenti non mi spiego perchè una donna 38enne che a tuo dire è realizzata nella famiglia (con figli) e nei sentimenti nonchè a letto vada a buttar tutto a carte 48 per un 22enne  
aggiungo poi che il tradimento non è comunque accettabile ma..... che tua moglie sia partita di colpo di capoccia senza che tu l'abbia in qualche modo "trascurata" o "oppressa" la vedo dura ....a meno che tua moglie non sia del genere "donna/uomo" che per tradire le basta l'idea di una buona perfomance sotto le lenzuola allora in quel caso temo che ti debba raccontare altro 

scusa la franchezza ma tu ne esci o troppo troppo perfettino o troppo troppo ingenuo  qualcosa non mi convince, ciao


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2013)

lucio7373 ha detto:


> Dice le solite banalità che comunque la colpa e al 50% con me, si è sentita un pò trascurata negli ultimi mesi.....e caspità che regalino mi ha fatto.
> Il ragazzo già si è messo con una 20enne e la trattata una schifezza, per cui io che sono una persona riflessiva e poco instintiva dopo una attenta valutazione dell'amore che provo per lei, ho raccolto anche un pò i cocci, e oggi lei sembra mansueta come un cagnolino che vuole far pace.
> Io non mi sono nemmeno sognato di andare a rapportarmi con un ragazzo con la metà dei miei anni, se lei a aperto le gambe e chiaro che il pischello si è fiondato all grande...


se l'hai trascurata o meno non conta nulla in confronto a quel che lei si sente dentro. e comunque, due cose mi lasciano intuire che qualcosa non va, una è la somma approvazione dei propri doti nel primo messaggio, e qui, la manifestazione di abbandono.

visto che la ami (oltre a odiarla) per quel che ha fatto, mandala ancora dal ragazzo, che le passa la voglia di abbandonare la famiglia che ha per l'ignoto. la frase è più o meno questa: "cara, se ti piace tanto questo ragazzino, goditi questa occasione, ma poi torna, noi abbiamo ancora bisogno di te".

è una missione apparentemente suicida, ma forse l'unica via per non perderla del tutto. nel contempo le dai la libertà di vivere un'esperienza che per lei sembra tanto importante, e a te, che sei riflessivo e introverso, un motivo per riflettere dove migliorare la tua posizione e scrostarti un po' la pigrizia amorosa.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,  hai ragione è un bel pò che non scrivo... ma la crisi morde e stò lottando per rimanere a galla... quindi ho poco tempo e soprattutto poca voglia, sorry scuse me


mi spiace, fabry.verranno sicuramente tempi migliori


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,  hai ragione è un bel pò che non scrivo... ma la crisi morde e stò lottando per rimanere a galla... quindi ho poco tempo e soprattutto poca voglia, sorry scuse me



:abbraccio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> grazie sei una vera Signora.
> *La vera disgrazia è che ti ho confidato cose mie personali.*
> Buon divertimento con i tuoi pettegolezzi.
> 
> e la prossima volta vedi di mandare in affanculo quel grande cornuto di tuo marito .


quali, di grazia?


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,  hai ragione è un bel pò che non scrivo... ma la crisi morde e stò lottando per rimanere a galla... quindi ho poco tempo e soprattutto poca voglia, sorry scuse me



Capisco...passa ogni tanto però!


----------



## Fabry (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiace, fabry.verranno sicuramente tempi migliori






farfalla ha detto:


> :abbraccio:



Grazie, un abbraccio anche a voi


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Grazie, un abbraccio anche a voi



ciaoooooooooooooooo

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fabry (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Capisco...passa ogni tanto però!



Lo farò e magari un pò più tranquillo...come diceva il grande Eduardo "ha da passà a nuttata".


----------



## Fabry (22 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciaoooooooooooooooo
> 
> :abbraccio:




Ciao Simy  :bacio:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ho letto qua e là ed è 
curioso come l'amicizia regni sovrana


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho letto qua e là ed è
> curioso come l'amicizia regni sovrana


Non so bene a cosa ti riferisci. 
Ma credo che l'amicizia sia fondamentale nella vita di una persona. PER ME intendo


----------



## lunaiena (22 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so bene a cosa ti riferisci.
> Ma credo che l'amicizia sia fondamentale nella vita di una persona. PER ME intendo


si anche per me 
infatti avrò si e no due veri amici...
al resto non gli direi neanche quando mi vengono le mestruazioni ...

poi forse si è capito ero provocatoria 
ma è una provocazione che si chiude lì


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si anche per me
> infatti avrò si e no due veri amici...
> al resto non gli direi neanche quando mi vengono le mestruazioni ...
> 
> ...


La provocazione l'ho colta solo adesso, sará l'ora tarda


----------

